# Gonna Party like it's 1999 Driveler #133



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Give me a minute to find the right video



Prince!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

dear sweet mother... The power rangers....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

JEFF FA FA!!!  Morning brotha


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

1999, great year, both times


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dear sweet mother... The power rangers....



I would imagine that you have a power ranger outfit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Prince!



x2


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Prince!



Jeffro!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I would imagine that you have a power ranger outfit



I do, and its latex...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Prince!



 I know who sings it! All I can find are cover videos!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> x2



Line


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I do, and its latex...





hdm03 said:


> Line


I know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know.



That face makes me feel like your judging me


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow tried to get one more post in to warn HDM not to push the "BIG RED BUTTON " cause it was a trap and he'd end up BANDING himself but it got locked down before I could finish but I guess ole Rutt must have warned him since HDM found his way here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

where everyone go


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where everyone go



Back to the future...


Heard Mud was told he should buy some cheap stocks that he'd know were going up in value but he misunderstood and bought socks instead but now he's got a lifetime supply


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Back to the future...
> 
> 
> Heard Mud was told he should buy some cheap stocks that he'd know were going up in value but he misunderstood and bought socks instead but now he's got a lifetime supply



Bought in 1999 they are white tube socks, no heel.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Back to the future...
> 
> 
> Heard Mud was told he should buy some cheap stocks that he'd know were going up in value but he misunderstood and bought socks instead but now he's got a lifetime supply



alot of socks, a beard and i bet he hoards mustard.  maybe hes really Martin of Duck Dynasty?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

all that coyote talk in the panther thread reminds me of the pf postings.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Fluffy gettin' excited about his weekly trip to Golden Corral tomorrow.........GC management; not so much.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> all that coyote talk in the panther thread reminds me of the pf postings.



pf postings? There was a thread about Program Files?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> all that coyote talk in the panther thread reminds me of the pf postings.



yep

Speaking of coyotes, I saw a young one on my way to work this mornin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Back to the future...
> 
> 
> Heard Mud was told he should buy some cheap stocks that he'd know were going up in value but he misunderstood and bought socks instead but now he's got a lifetime supply


Got a truck load of them knee high socks with the big colors around the top if you know anybody wants em....



havin_fun_huntin said:


> alot of socks, a beard and i bet he hoards mustard.  maybe hes really Martin of Duck Dynasty?


Pssst. dont tell no one but i'm part owner of French's



hdm03 said:


> Fluffy gettin' excited about his weekly trip to Golden Corral tomorrow.........GC management; not so much.



You need some new material


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hdm03???


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

crap?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm is looking for new material
I bet he chooses chevron


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

i'm ready for lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm is looking for new material
> I bet he chooses chevron



What day does Fluffy eat at Chevron?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What day does Fluffy eat at Chevron?



IDk but I bet he stops at the Dixie station kinda often and buys a sausage dog


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

That reminds me; anyone seen Durt this morning?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That reminds me; anyone seen Durt this morning?



ol dirt was up EARLY this morning.  Recon he was getting stuff done so he could make it to his date with quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

everyone needs to get back from the future its quiet in here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Ill keep it rolling.. dont worry folks, I GOT THIS!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff didnt stay long


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff should have purchased the Jag a metal detector.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

I hope Jeff takes pics of hawt womens on the beach and shares.   Rydert didnt share


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

I will not be at the outdoor blast this weekend.  We are bringing the baby to Tifton to meet some family


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> alot of socks, a beard and i bet he hoards mustard.  maybe hes really Martin of Duck Dynasty?


I know for a fact that he hoards mustard packs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

I will be at the outdoor blast this weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I will not be at the outdoor blast this weekend.  We are bringing the baby to Tifton to meet some family



Better make sure you bring alot of formula and rice cereal.  That boy eats ALOT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Better make sure you bring alot of formula and rice cereal.  That boy eats ALOT



Yep. What he said.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I know for a fact that he hoards mustard packs!!



He got pictures of himself everywhere too?  I hear mud loves some mud


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

What is this Outdoor Blast that you speak of?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

only idiots quote themselves


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. What he said.



Hes a fat kid at heart.  Hes grown 5 inches and 3 lbs in 6 weeks.. I think all his weight is collecting in his head 14 or 16 inches now


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What is this Outdoor Blast that you speak of?



I'm not sure 



hdm03 said:


> only idiots quote themselves



True dat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He got pictures of himself everywhere too?  I hear mud loves some mud





hdm03 said:


> What is this Outdoor Blast that you speak of?


Why you ask You gonna be a no show anyway.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What is this Outdoor Blast that you speak of?



You should look it up and go.  Youll be safe noone will recognize you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

fluffy+?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

carp


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why you ask You gonna be a no show anyway.



If I go it would be on Friday; once I leave Gwinnett county on Fridays I do not come back until i have to on Monday.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fluffy+?



get some new material


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> If I go it would be on Friday; once I leave Gwinnett county on Fridays I do not come back until i have to on Monday.


Friday's aint for going places. Friday's is for drankin.


hdm03 said:


> get some new material


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to tell yall.  his pediatrician narrowed down how he got the infection.  LMS had the listeria.  When he was being born they screwed a monitor to the back of his head to keep an eye on his heart rate.  The infection got in thru the wound where the monitor was and went right into the head.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell yall.  his pediatrician narrowed down how he got the infection.  LMS had the listeria.  When he was being born they screwed a monitor to the back of his head to keep an eye on his heart rate.  The infection got in thru the wound where the monitor was and went right into the head.



She must of caught that from Mud........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I will be at the outdoor blast this weekend.



Where's it at this year? 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell yall.  his pediatrician narrowed down how he got the infection.  LMS had the listeria.  When he was being born they screwed a monitor to the back of his head to keep an eye on his heart rate.  The infection got in thru the wound where the monitor was and went right into the head.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, i forgot to tell yall.  His pediatrician narrowed down how he got the infection.  Lms had the listeria.  When he was being born they screwed a monitor to the back of his head to keep an eye on his heart rate.  The infection got in thru the wound where the monitor was and went right into the head.



dang.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 17, 2014)

hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Where's it at this year?


Gwinnett Civic Ctr.


Migmack said:


> hey



Hey fuzzy.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> hey



what do you mean by that?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> If I go it would be on Friday; once I leave Gwinnett county on Fridays I do not come back until i have to on Monday.


You coming to Tifton?  You can meet Gage.


hdm03 said:


> get some new material


Sorry, im trying


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Friday's aint for going places. Friday's is for drankin.


Thanks for the new sig line


Migmack said:


> hey


hay


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gwinnett Civic Ctr.
> 
> 
> Hey fuzzy.





Doubt I can talk the hubby into going this year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thowback kilt the panther thread.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Doubt I can talk the hubby into going this year.



Go without him.. DUH


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell yall.  his pediatrician narrowed down how he got the infection.  LMS had the listeria.  When he was being born they screwed a monitor to the back of his head to keep an eye on his heart rate.  The infection got in thru the wound where the monitor was and went right into the head.


dang................


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Go without him.. DUH



Might just do that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Go without him.. DUH



sig line.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sig line.............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

DANG fire way to the west sure have sent a lot of smoke my way.   but I'll take the hazy smoke over the fires.

This one back in 08 scared the CRAP out of me taken in the yard


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean by that?



I came in here.. figured I'd say hey... 

you sounded a lil snippy about it


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I came in here.. figured I'd say hey...
> 
> you sounded a lil snippy about it



He's just sensative


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> DANG fire way to the west sure have sent a lot of smoke my way.   but I'll take the hazy smoke over the fires.
> 
> This one back in 08 scared the CRAP out of me taken in the yard





Whoaaaaaaaaaaa, that's WAY to close to home !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaaa, that's WAY to close to home !!!



Yes sir it was but you'll notice as scared as I was I just couldn't pass up a photo op 

By the way we thought you were dead after forgetting to pick up the Misses last night


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> DANG fire way to the west sure have sent a lot of smoke my way.   but I'll take the hazy smoke over the fires.
> 
> This one back in 08 scared the CRAP out of me taken in the yard


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



X2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

I gotz to go to the doctor today . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to go to the doctor today . .



still burns when ya tinkle?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to go to the doctor today . .



Quack = Gettin the finger


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

Found some new smilies 








Workin2Hunt said:


> Quack = Gettin the finger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

what in the world did i just come into...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2014)

I appreciate that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Now I'm gonna have to read back 

Getting my interweb repaired, it was outside down the road! 

No charge!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Dang....did not realize it was so late! Been working and piddling with camper and figgering out what to load in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

BBL....at&t dood is still here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....did not realize it was so late! Been working and piddling with camper and figgering out what to load in it.



With you, everything, literally everything


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Quack = Gettin the finger


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I bet you giggle when they pop the glove ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

slip said:


> I bet you giggle when they pop the glove ...






Yep, I start smiling when I hit the door!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

I bet quack walks into the doc office with his twister suit on


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet quack walks into the doc office with his twister suit on


 How'd you know?  This was him at his last visit.........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

I gotta hot Dr, she looks like Halle Berry !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta hot Dr, she looks like Halle Berry !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How'd you know?  This was him at his last visit.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

i'm sure that the doc is getting the pliers ready to remove dingle berry's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm gonna ignore that one . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

one mo


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna ignore that one . .



It's ok lil fella; i'm sure she has seen it all


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



refer back to post 97


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How'd you know?  This was him at his last visit.........



 that aint what.... never mind


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> one mo


you two, to, too?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> that aint what.... never mind


 what? she made him quit wearing this one...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you two, to, too?
> 
> what? she made him quit wearing this one...........



i dont know why.  It covers his face, thats an improvement..




















sorry quack, couldnt pass that one up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont know why.  It covers his face, thats an improvement..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's okay lil fella, get 'em when you can . .


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2014)

Quack be a freak.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> Quack be a freak.............



ummm, and you know this how?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont know why.  It covers his face, thats an improvement..
> sorry quack, couldnt pass that one up


But his favorite one is the one MizDawn bought for herself........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

slip said:


> I bet you giggle when they pop the glove ...





Keebs said:


> How'd you know?  This was him at his last visit.........





Keebs said:


> you two, to, too?
> 
> what? she made him quit wearing this one...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> But his favorite one is the one MizDawn bought for herself........



um.. ill self moderate here.

I know why quack likes twister so much now tho


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

HOLY CRAP 

I take a little time off to run to town for beer and smokes and I come back seeins all that has happened while I was gone and I realize I didn't buy enough beer to numb my brain before I caught up with my reading


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> Quack be a freak.............





We gotta playdate tomorrow ??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HOLY CRAP
> 
> I take a little time off to run to town for beer and smokes and I come back seeins all that has happened while I was gone and I realize I didn't buy enough beer to numb my brain before I caught up with my reading


that's for slackin on getting/keeping enough beer around, cardinal sin rat there, boyz!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We gotta playdate tomorrow ??




Hey Quack, is he kin to Otis or Bobby???


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> Quack be a freak.............



Now that reminds me.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Now that reminds me.....



I wouldnt admit that..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We gotta playdate tomorrow ??



Run Dert, RUN!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wouldnt admit that..



Ain't no shame in my game


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We gotta playdate tomorrow ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey Quack, is he kin to Otis or Bobby???





Lil Otis is crazy 'bout Dawn, they come to visit regularly!!

Went out to eat with them, lil Otis ordered the exact same thing as Dawn, when we were walking out Paul said, "that boy ain't ate a salad in 10yrs  !!!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaaa???  I wasn't even trying !!


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ummm, and you know this how?



thats what somebody told me.......
by the way, how is LMS?.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We gotta playdate tomorrow ??





rydert said:


>




Whatchu gonna wear ??


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu gonna wear ??



commando..................


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil Otis is crazy 'bout Dawn, they come to visit regularly!!
> 
> Went out to eat with them, lil Otis ordered the exact same thing as Dawn, when we were walking out Paul said, "that boy ain't ate a salad in 10yrs  !!!"



Did you order the pie?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil Otis is crazy 'bout Dawn, they come to visit regularly!!
> 
> Went out to eat with them, lil Otis ordered the exact same thing as Dawn, when we were walking out Paul said, "that boy ain't ate a salad in 10yrs  !!!"


 I was  I know there's been a time or two both of them has *stood you up*............... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu gonna wear ??


 Uh-oh , NOW RUN, dyrt, RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu gonna wear ??



No he Di int.


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did you order the pie?



Hope they didn't eat at Arby's...................
It's hairy there...............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No he Di int.



The want to wear matching nanner slings


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> The want to wear matching nanner slings



REALLY?????????????? you just had to say that?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> REALLY?????????????? you just had to say that?



they would look silly if they didn't at least color coordinate.........duh


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 17, 2014)

Afternoon all


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> they would look silly if they didn't at least color coordinate.........duh



It's not the color that scares me


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Afternoon all



Afternoon but are you really sure you want to jump in at this time   Some folks have gone off the deep end of the pool without a life jacket


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Afternoon but are you really sure you want to jump in at this time   Some folks have gone off the deep end of the pool without a life jacket



So I see..... Oh my goodness


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> thats what somebody told me.......
> by the way, how is LMS?.............



Just fabulous  and you?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Afternoon all



Well hellloooo there!   It is good to see you!  If you need anything; and I mean anything at all; please let me know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> commando..................




I like to wear a lil sumpin that leaves something to imagine.   Booty shawts and a mesh tank top !! 




hdm03 said:


> Did you order the pie?




Yeth, shtill can't get tha twaste outta my mouf . . .





little miss sunshine said:


> Afternoon all



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Gage's Mom !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

lms,  welcome to the comedy hour.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Well hellloooo there!   It is good to see you!  If you need anything; and I mean anything at all; please let me know.



Will do you are so helpful


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> lms,  welcome to the comedy hour.



Thank you ya'll are making my sides hurt


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Just fabulous  and you?



i'm good.............


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

crap?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

carp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Well hellloooo there!   It is good to see you!  If you need anything; and I mean anything at all; please let me know.



I need a back rub


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Thank you ya'll are making my sides hurt



Hey!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!



she knows what it means


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!



Well hey!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I need a back rub



Well come here lil fella.....i can condition and brush yo hair too


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 17, 2014)

Yea got hey pretty figured out


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Well hey!



she knows what it means too


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> she knows what it means too



You sure? Do you need to send her a PM explaining?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Well come here lil fella.....i can condition and brush yo hair too



You got beer?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You got beer?



you need a beer rinse for your hair?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You got beer?



Don'tcha wanna know what he's wearin




I'm sure Quack would love to know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Good Gawd....yall on fire today!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Afternoon all


LMS in da HOUSE!!!!!
Welcome home darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Packed house!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Hot roast beef on toast wiff letus and mater!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm trying to read up you guy's leaving me in the dust


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You got beer?



As long as you wear those boots; i've got what eva you needs


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Party Party Party


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Interweb is fixed....it was down the line somewhere, so no charge.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot roast beef on toast wiff letus and mater!



Arby's?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

I sure could use a hand loadin up. 

Wonder where Billy is?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Arby's?



Homemade=much betta!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's another one


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Interweb is fixed....it was down the line somewhere, so no charge.



Now aren't ya sorry you got it fixed???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

Time to get greased up and spread dem cheeks !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

MizT text me about 4 questions in one text. I answer her with, "Too many ?????'s ", then answer each one. She texted me back 3 more questions.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get greased up and spread dem cheeks !!



Oh Lawd.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Homemade=much betta!



Yep it comes without dental floss.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get greased up and spread dem cheeks !!



WAY TO MUCH TMI


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Homemade=much betta!



Had me a BLT sammich last night fo supper; man i am still thinking about that thang


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get greased up and spread dem cheeks !!



Have fun Quack.......Nancy is jealous!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get greased up and spread dem cheeks !!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Quack= Ben Dover!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WAY TO MUCH TMI



just wait till he sends you the pictures


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get greased up and spread dem cheeks !!



Don't forget to wash your hands.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> just wait till he sends you the pictures



Unless he post it here I'm not reading any PMs


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Have fun Quack.......Nancy is jealous!



Wellllllllllllllllll


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Have a good day, Quack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Unless he post it here I'm not reading any PMs



Put him on your iggy list. QUICK!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a good day, Quack!



Is that thumb greased up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a good day, Quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Back to work.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pur him on your iggy list. QUICK!



Without reading it can I just send it back to him so it'll scare the CRAP out of him????


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Wellllllllllllllllll



Just one more then I have to go, leave, depart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Is that thumb greased up



Buttered up! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Just one more then I have to go, leave, depart.



Oh sure post then run


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh sure post then run


LOL


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Got to go pick up the bathroom vanity I just ordered.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Interweb is fixed....it was down the line somewhere, so no charge.


good deal!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get greased up and spread dem cheeks !!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

However I have enjoyed myself, no lie


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buttered up!



I think I remember that oil and butter were his favorite lubes just not sure and don't want to start any rumors


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

BBl


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> However I have enjoyed myself, no lie




I think your pup disagrees with ya looks to be like he's sayin BULL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Time is up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buttered up!



oK   Y did you go there?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Im here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

i wish i hadnt read back.. oh my!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wish i hadnt read back.. oh my!!



welcome back boom boomerang.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wish i hadnt read back.. oh my!!



Yeah; LMS showed up and it just got out of hand from there


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; LMS showed up and it just got out of hand from there



It was her fault wasn't it????? 


Well maybe not


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; LMS showed up and it just got out of hand from there


she aint got any home training...



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It was her fault wasn't it?????
> 
> 
> Well maybe not



yeah, it prolly was..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2014)

She woulda made a fine supper, but I never mess with a Lady when she`s in labor...  

She was about as big as the bottom of a #2 washtub.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Nic she is probably going to love em and leave em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic she is probably going to love em and leave em.





Ain`t much love in a reptile. No doubt that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Bout time for an Irish coffee!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Probly chase it with a cold beer!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; LMS showed up and it just got out of hand from there



That's how I roll


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> That's how I roll



that's what i like about you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Lookin through my pop-up manual, I can load 575 lbs of cargo in it. That's about a quarter of what I carry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Just a little over a ton.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Where's Hornet or Mud when I need'em?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Hornet or Mud when I need'em?



These are your only options right now.......

hdm03, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, little miss sunshine+, Keebs+, Hooked On Quack+


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

lms?


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 17, 2014)

Yrs sir?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

hdmO3......could you do me a BIG favor and come help me load up? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rydert (Jul 17, 2014)

I wonder if Quack's doctor visit and me and him hanging out tomorrow have anything in common?..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> I wonder if Quack's doctor visit and me and him hanging out tomorrow have anything in common?..............



You might wanna stand him up?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin through my pop-up manual, I can load 575 lbs of cargo in it. That's about a quarter of what I carry.



What is manual that you speak of?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Solar bunk end covers are working great on camper!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> I wonder if Quack's doctor visit and me and him hanging out tomorrow have anything in common?..............



Love is in the air......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You might wanna stand him up?



You think he will still be bent over ?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hdmO3......could you do me a BIG favor and come help me load up?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Be there shortly.  Don't touch anything else till i get there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is manual that you speak of?



How to book, user guide, specs., etc.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hdmO3......could you do me a BIG favor and come help me load up?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





hdm03 said:


> Be there shortly.  Don't touch anything else till i get there.



What are you going to wear?  What should I wear?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You think he will still be bent over ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What are you going to wear?  What should I wear?



speedo!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



I bet he cut off the circulation to his feet squeezing his ankles


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> speedo!



Word!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How to book, user guide, specs., etc.



So that is what is in the booklet that comes in the box.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> speedo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Jag done hit the couch and passed out on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



One eye covered and peeking with the other.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2014)

A'ight.....gotta go dig some stuff out to looad and put another load of laundry in the wash.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag done hit the couch and passed out on me.



i hope your able to get him off of you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight.....gotta go dig some stuff out to looad and put another load of laundry in the wash.



Thought it was full already.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

keens enjoy your weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Quick!! What year is it??????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keens enjoy your weekend


don't know any "keens" but this gal is gonna have a BLAST!!  Ya'll keep it goin............ like I have any doubts!
Bye ya'll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Quick!! What year is it??????


the year that time forgot................
 
go eat some figs for me, pwease!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> the year that time forgot................
> 
> go eat some figs for me, pwease!



Have a good weekend, but that didnt tell me crap.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2014)

About time to get out of here and gets a drank


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

I drinking already


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2014)

Here`s to ya`ll.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

How was the fishing Nic


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think your pup disagrees with ya looks to be like he's sayin BULL


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> How was the fishing Nic




One largemouth and one shoal bass, both 11 inches long. Couple of 3 finger stumpknockers and redbellies. Mighty nice time to be on one of the treasures of Southwest Georgia though.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sounds nice I grew up in South Ga. used to fish the backwaters


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Sounds nice I grew up in South Ga. used to fish the backwaters





Which ones?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> One largemouth and one shoal bass, both 11 inches long. Couple of 3 finger stumpknockers and redbellies. Mighty nice time to be on one of the treasures of Southwest Georgia though.



Nic has a new title.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Chattahoochee River, Columbus GA, but Uncle owned a place on the Alabama side had a one bedroom trailer no running water and he'd pitch a big tent in the summertime. I'd be in the cot on the left then my Uncle and then my friends to the right they were the neighborhood boys I grew up with.Took flour, water, cornmeal, bushel of oysters, fish for lunch breakfast and dinner, lots of fun.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh and there was an outhouse.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic has a new title.




Decided to come back and help em out.  




karen936 said:


> Chattahoochee River, Columbus GA, but Uncle owned a place on the Alabama side had a one bedroom trailer no running water and he'd pitch a big tent in the summertime. I'd be in the cot on the left then my Uncle and then my friends to the right they were the neighborhood boys I grew up with.Took flour, water, cornmeal, bushel of oysters, fish for lunch breakfast and dinner, lots of fun.





Never fished up there. Got friends that do and they catch a lot of fish.

I do fish the lower Hooch, from Seminole and up 4 or 5 miles.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Been many years ago. I haven't lived in Ga since 1976


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Never learned all the names just bass, brim, crappy, cats, hope when I move up this year be able to fish again in Blue Ridge


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Never learned all the names just bass, brim, crappy, cats, hope when I move up this year be able to fish again in Blue Ridge



Blue Ridge has a few streams with fish in them.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hoping so, I love a cane pole and a red and white bobber, peace and quiet and I'm good.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh and the worm, red wiggler please


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hoping so, I love a cane pole and a red and white bobber, peace and quiet and I'm good.



I have debated using a cane pole in the streams but I have not seen anyone else using one.   So if I see a female using one I will know it is you and vise versa.   

There won't be much peace and quiet as fishing in the mtns is usually a group activity even if you can just see others up or down stream.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Oh and the worm, red wiggler please










Walkin out the Dr's office, my buttocks are swishin . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2014)

^^^^^^^^ Kang Qwack Sir Butt's Swish Alot . . 




Purty sho you can't wash out KY Jella with gasoline..


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Walkin out the Dr's office, my buttocks are swishin . .



Hey Quack you need some paper towels today?


----------



## karen936 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Kang Qwack Sir Butt's Swish Alot . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supplies for Qwack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Walkin out the Dr's office, my buttocks are swishin . .



You sure stayed a while.   Swishin sweet?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

DANG sure got smokey this afternoon Haven't heard any new reports of new fires but waiting on the local evening new just hope it's all still blowing in from the ones to the west sure give it that erie orange glow


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> DANG sure got smokey this afternoon Haven't heard any new reports of new fires but waiting on the local evening new just hope it's all still blowing in from the ones to the west sure give it that erie orange glow



That looks eerie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> DANG sure got smokey this afternoon Haven't heard any new reports of new fires but waiting on the local evening new just hope it's all still blowing in from the ones to the west sure give it that erie orange glow





I`m glad I don`t have to do a climbin` inspection on that transmission line. Especially the double circuit structures.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 17, 2014)

Good news bad news 

Good news nothing report close by .

Bad news fire map looks like a dozen or so but all either south or to the west but one is reported to be around 18,000acs. and zero percent contain and has been going since yesterday.

A shot of the sun.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Walkin out the Dr's office, my buttocks are swishin . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Kang Qwack Sir Butt's Swish Alot . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...











LOVEMYLABXS said:


> DANG sure got smokey this afternoon Haven't heard any new reports of new fires but waiting on the local evening new just hope it's all still blowing in from the ones to the west sure give it that erie orange glow







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Good news bad news
> 
> Good news nothing report close by .
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2014)

It is Friday and you can't get to the weekend if you don't get it started.   Unless you are keebs who has today off.   

It is brewed and ready to be served


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Friday and you can't get to the weekend if you don't get it started.   Unless you are keebs who has today off.
> 
> It is brewed and ready to be served



Mornin gobble....I shall partake in a cup of hot coffee to get this Friday started, as I tie up loose ends for this beach trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks like we may get some liquid sunshine tomorrow and Saturday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2014)

Just got to lookin at what's in the truck, what's left to load in the truck, and what I've already loaded in the camper, and came to the conclusion that I should have reserved 2 camp sites.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2014)

Got to go get started.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2014)

Just picked the garden and plan to head to the mtns.  It already has liquid sunshine there and no real plans to quit for the weekend but going anyhow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got to lookin at what's in the truck, what's left to load in the truck, and what I've already loaded in the camper, and came to the conclusion that I should have reserved 2 camp sites.



If there is room take some flagging tape and mark what you really use and have a campsite sale before going home of the unneeded items.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

happy fryday folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

wonder if quack and dyrd finalized their date


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if quack and dyrd finalized their date



i wonder if Quack is able to sit down yet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i wonder if Quack is able to sit down yet



he has an inflatable doughnutwith him at all times, hes ok


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he has an inflatable doughnutwith him at all times, hes ok



well; i am still sending up prayers for his hiney


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> well; i am still sending up prayers for his hiney



going to self moderate again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> well; i am still sending up prayers for his hiney



ever seen the movie road trip.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

morning quang


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2014)

Mawnin`...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Saw the pic of your homemade beanie weenies......that looked purty darn good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Morning Nic, figured you would already be on the water


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Nic, figured you would already be on the water





Nah. I was wadin` the creek with the flyrod Tuesday, on the Flint Wednesday and yesterday, takin` a break today. Also kinda gettin` things together to maybe hit St Joe Bay first of next week. Dependin` on the weather.

Gonna fool with the garden some today too, gettin` ready for a second plantin`.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah. I was wadin` the creek with the flyrod Tuesday, on the Flint Wednesday and yesterday, takin` a break today. Also kinda gettin` things together to maybe hit St Joe Bay first of next week. Dependin` on the weather.
> 
> Gonna fool with the garden some today too, gettin` ready for a second plantin`.



BTW, grats on the new job


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Saw the pic of your homemade beanie weenies......that looked purty darn good!


Why thank ya sir.


Migmack said:


> Hey


Hey back.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning quang


you too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Keebs aint here today, i recon mud ant gonna say hey either


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BTW, grats on the new job





Thanks, but it ain`t new. It`s the same one I`ve had here since 2006. Minus a 6 month vacation this year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, but it ain`t new. It`s the same one I`ve had here since 2006. Minus a 6 month vacation this year.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

Shhhhhh, y'all hold it down a lil. Grill+pool+friends+no sleep=mud is strugglin this morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

mud = hungover


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Shhhhhh, y'all hold it down a lil. Grill+pool+friends+no sleep=mud is strugglin this morning.



You aint lernt yet that ya aint posed to party on a school night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

for Mud's hangover. 
It's gonna be a looooooong day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint lernt yet that ya aint posed to party on a school night.



 It all started out innocent enuff, bout the time the fireworks and flaregun came out i should of knew to quit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, but it ain`t new. It`s the same one I`ve had here since 2006. Minus a 6 month vacation this year.



need for us to give you some practice posts?   You could be a little rusty after a 6 month lay off.   

Morning quang, boom and mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> need for us to give you some practice posts?   You could be a little rusty after a 6 month lay off.
> 
> Morning quang, boom and mud



Morning Gobble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It all started out innocent enuff, bout the time the fireworks and flaregun came out i should of knew to quit.



im going to paraphrase here but didnt you say yesterday "im to old to party"?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome back to the Mod world Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Welcome back to the Mod world Nic.





Thank you kindly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, but it ain`t new. It`s the same one I`ve had here since 2006. Minus a 6 month vacation this year.



No sir, you were red before.  You took a demotion.  
They must have brought you back to properly train hdm??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im going to paraphrase here but didnt you say yesterday "im to old to party"?



yeah, i did.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah, i did.



you didnt get stuck on your 4 wheeler again did you


----------



## karen936 (Jul 18, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah, i did.






and today is proof.


Here It'll make ya feel betta.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 18, 2014)

He need a hair of the dog who bit him


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey there folks 

Fires still ragin about 100 miles west but at least so far winds have died down for a while but not expected to stay that way  and it looks like cloud cover here but it's smoke but at least the temp has dropped  ( about 60 at 6 oclock this morning) sure wish we'd get some of that rain you folks are talkin about. The fire around Brewster is reported to be over 20,000 ac this morning and very little containment. 

Prayin for those folks and the hundreds of FIREFIGHTERS 

Well time to get another cup of coffee and check the news again see yall later.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



Hey MrsH22....when is the Blast?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir, you were red before.  You took a demotion.
> They must have brought you back to properly train hdm??





I was a Moderator from August 2006 up to January of 2013. I went to Administrator from then til January 2014 when I retired from it all. I was offered the Admin job back but don`t have the time anymore to take on the requirements of what all an Administrator has to do, but I can give some time to this. 

Yep, I`m loanin` hdm one of my `hawks, and learnin` him where to cut.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

karen936 said:


> He need a hair of the dog who bit him



mud, drinks steel reserve 211... he likes the cheap stuff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey there folks
> 
> Fires still ragin about 100 miles west but at least so far winds have died down for a while but not expected to stay that way  and it looks like cloud cover here but it's smoke but at least the temp has dropped  ( about 60 at 6 oclock this morning) sure wish we'd get some of that rain you folks are talkin about. The fire around Brewster is reported to be over 20,000 ac this morning and very little containment.
> 
> ...





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MrsH22....when is the Blast?



Next weekend. The 25,26,27.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I was a Moderator from August 2006 up to January of 2013. I went to Administrator from then til January 2014 when I retired from it all. I was offered the Admin job back but don`t have the time anymore to take on the requirements of what all an Administrator has to do, but I can give some time to this.
> 
> Yep, I`m loanin` hdm one of my `hawks, and learnin` him where to cut.



your poor hawk.  wont ever be the same once hdm gets done with it


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Next weekend. The 25,26,27.



I'll be in Ellijay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Next weekend. The 25,26,27.



the 26th is a great day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your poor hawk.  wont ever be the same once hdm gets done with it





I have 4 of em.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the 26th is a great day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I did NOT enjoy my ride to work this mornin. 
Somebody's old dog got run over. Laying right at the mailbox.
Half eatin tiny fawn laying in somebodies yard.
Whole bunch of geese stuck in the median of the four lane.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you didnt get stuck on your 4 wheeler again did you



No, thanks for asking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I have 4 of em.


well, atleast youll have 3 good ones left.   That 4th.. he will be as useless and teats on a boar hog once hdm gets ahold to it.


Crickett said:


>



Thats the day they found me under a rock


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No, thanks for asking



did you atleast get some hotties to ride with you again?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I did NOT enjoy my ride to work this mornin.
> Somebody's old dog got run over. Laying right at the mailbox.
> Half eatin tiny fawn laying in somebodies yard.
> Whole bunch of geese stuck in the median of the four lane.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats the day they found me under a rock



That's what I thought


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, atleast youll have 3 good ones left.   That 4th.. he will be as useless and teats on a boar hog once hdm gets ahold to it.
> 
> 
> Thats the day they found me under a rock




I`m loanin` him the pipe hawk. He`ll be happy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, atleast youll have 3 good ones left.   That 4th.. he will be as useless and teats on a boar hog once hdm gets ahold to it.
> 
> 
> Thats the day they found me under a rock



Got a friend getting married that day, and incase i forget , happy birthday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m loanin` him the pipe hawk. He`ll be happy.





mudracing101 said:


> Got a friend getting married that day, and incase i forget , happy birthday.



poor fella, tell him to RUN!!!! FAST!!!! and FAR FAR AWAY!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m loanin` him the pipe hawk. He`ll be happy.



Can't wait!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, atleast youll have 3 good ones left.   That 4th.. he will be as useless and teats on a boar hog once hdm gets ahold to it.
> 
> 
> Thats the day they found me under a rock




They found me the day before

Hey that makes us almost twins like Danny and Arnold


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> They found me the day before
> 
> Hey that makes us almost twins like Danny and Arnold


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got a friend getting married that day, and incase i forget , happy birthday.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor fella, tell him to RUN!!!! FAST!!!! and FAR FAR AWAY!!!



MUD loan him your rocket


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> They found me the day before
> 
> Hey that makes us almost twins like Danny and Arnold


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Everyone got quiet


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> MUD loan him your rocket


Nobody touches my rocket



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everyone got quiet


Sorry, still movin slow.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

time to start thinking about what's fo lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nobody touches my rocket
> 
> Sorry, still movin slow.



Its ok.  We understand.  You arent as young as you once were


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

This is my 9999 post, trying to figure what my 10,000th post should be


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!




Nic's got da powa !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> time to start thinking about what's fo lunch





havin_fun_huntin said:


> This is my 9999 post, trying to figure what my 10,000th post should be



Make it a good one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

Fried egg and kuntray ham sammich .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

That sounds good; Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

Anybody seen my redirt ??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody seen my redirt ??



Is he supposed to come ova and play with ya?  Did he stood you up again?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2014)

Just got back and got a couple of shots ya might like 

1st the sun thru the smoke then just some critters.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

Dirt = tease/no show


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just got back and got a couple of shots ya might like
> 
> 1st the sun thru the smoke then just some critters.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

Leroy must be really thinking hard for his 10,000th post


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy must be really thinking hard for his 10,000th post



he'll choke


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Is he supposed to come ova and play with ya?  Did he stood you up again?





mudracing101 said:


> Dirt = tease/no show





He's pose to be  here round 2ish . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just got back and got a couple of shots ya might like
> 
> 1st the sun thru the smoke then just some critters.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy must be really thinking hard for his 10,000th post


had to run a few errands 


hdm03 said:


> he'll choke



yeah... prolly so


Nice pics Lab


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2014)

You guys got me to thinkin ( any yes using my brain like this HURTS ) but WOW I've got 12,010 post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Gotta admit my 10,000 post wasnt as epic as strangs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> had to run a few errands
> 
> 
> yeah... prolly so
> ...



Really............... thats it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Really............... thats it



nope, mine is a safety reminder sir....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just got back and got a couple of shots ya might like
> 
> 1st the sun thru the smoke then just some critters.



Cool! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You guys got me to thinkin ( any yes using my brain like this HURTS ) but WOW I've got 12,010 post



I have no idea what mine is. Let me go look 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> nope, mine is a safety reminder sir....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

keebs??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2014)

13,489 



well this post will make it 13,490


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> 13,489
> 
> 
> 
> well this post will make it 13,490



overachiever


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

29,000 plus . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 29,000 plus . .



  that other 1/2 have been deleted


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> overachiever







Hooked On Quack said:


> 29,000 plus . .





havin_fun_huntin said:


> that other 1/2 have been deleted


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that other 1/2 have been deleted





Prolly more than that . .


----------



## karen936 (Jul 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just got back and got a couple of shots ya might like
> 
> 1st the sun thru the smoke then just some critters.



Beautiful pic's, sure hope they get that fire under control


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that other 1/2 have been deleted



^^^^Truth


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> ^^^^Truth






Back in the Big Swede, BBQBOSS, BKA days there was a BUNCH of stuff that got gone !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back in the Big Swede, BBQBOSS, BKA days there was a BUNCH of stuff that got gone !!



Wish i was around the campfire back then..Hate I missed some of that


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

never heard of those folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> never heard of those folks





You missed out. .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

They seemed like some pretty cool guys........may they RIP


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> They seemed like some pretty cool guys........may they RIP



I know BBQboss is a cool dude.  BKA.. that sounds like a cheap tool....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

Gotta get ready fo my play date.  


What to wear ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get ready fo my play date.
> 
> 
> What to wear ???



The chicken mask.  rydert aint skeered of chickens, he is skeered of bears so no pooh


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get ready fo my play date.
> 
> 
> What to wear ???



Like you said yesterday; you gotta leave a little something for the imagination.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

just curious...  wonder what derts wife will be doing while quack had dert occupied


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just curious...  wonder what derts wife will be doing while quack had dert occupied



her and i will be having a play date


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> her and i will be having a play date



I knew i should have text her as soon as quack asked durt out...  oh well, maybe next time


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Beautiful pic's, sure hope they get that fire under control



Karen it's getting worse I'm in no danger as of now. The fire is around a 100 miles west but growing fast it went from 18,000 ac last night to around 50,000 this morning with winds gusting to 35 mph. I put a little more info on the photo forum but this is BAD


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just curious...  wonder what derts wife will be doing while quack had dert occupied





She's in Savannah with their daughter, my wife just left for work, it's gonna be just me and him..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Quack, you got to get us a video of him giggling.


----------



## rydert (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

for Dert.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

hay dirt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

rydert said:


>



Better start getting ready. Quack has done started.   Such a girl.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Better start getting ready. Quack has done started.   Such a girl.






Pfffffffffffffffft.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wish i was around the campfire back then..Hate I missed some of that


you aint missed nothin



havin_fun_huntin said:


> just curious...  wonder what derts wife will be doing while quack had dert occupied


Thats what i was thinking


hdm03 said:


> her and i will be having a play date


Thats what i was thinking



mrs. hornet22 said:


> for Dert.


Thats exactly what i was thinking.


hdm03 said:


> mud?


Mud is full and feeling lots better than this morning. Think i'm ready for round 2 I am sleepy though, maybe a quick power nap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm ready !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready !!! View attachment 795820



 
You got fat since last time I seen you but slightly better looking


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2014)

trying to work up the gumption to get packed and head for Statesboro. Baby girl is moving to a new apartment and needs me as a beast of burden to move all her stuff.
Just not looking forward to this again....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You got fat since last time I seen you but slightly better looking



It's the bewtty sleep he has been getting on all those 12 hour night shifts.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It's the bewtty sleep he has been getting on all those 12 hour night shifts.



he could ahve atleast wore a nice shirt for ole dirt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

H22 got a new avatar..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

yall left me in here with quack...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> H22 got a new avatar..



Where, let me go see.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

waitin on a woman .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall left me in here with quack...



You're fine.....he's gettin' ready for his date.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

Quack = gonna get lucky


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You're fine.....he's gettin' ready for his date.



I know he sent me a PM asking how his outfit looked..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

Dirt = home wrecker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

It's 2 o'clock, no derthole.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm spending the weekend in Savannah


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's 2 o'clock, no derthole.





hdm03 said:


> I'm spending the weekend in Savannah







RAIN! 
We need it BAD!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm spending the weekend in Savannah



I hope to go the Bass Pro in savannah on sunday afternoon. Just give me the secret hand signal so i'll know its you if you go there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, gonna cruise Backpage.com and see what I can find.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> RAIN!
> We need it BAD!





It won`t be long. You seen what`s west of us and headed this way?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope to go the Bass Pro in savannah on sunday afternoon. Just give me the secret hand signal so i'll know its you if you go there.



I'll be with my girlfriend and her daughter........she likes to call me daddy.......the girlfriend does that is.........oh; if you see Durt heading that way; how about a "heads-up" phone call.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's 2 o'clock, no derthole.


Dirt= not punctual



Nicodemus said:


> It won`t be long. You seen what`s west of us and headed this way?



No, let me go look.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, gonna cruise Backpage.com and see what I can find.



Love is what you'll find and they want stand you up like Dirt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'll be with my girlfriend and her daughter........she likes to call me daddy.......the girlfriend does that is.........oh; if you see Durt heading that way; how about a "heads-up" phone call.



 I was stawkin her first.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was stawkin her first.



No, actually I WAS!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

kang; pffffffffft.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I was stawkin her first.



Apparently; she has a thing for short bald headed men


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

wonder if durt showed up yet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> wonder if durt showed up yet



Juss ask Quack. He still on here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It won`t be long. You seen what`s west of us and headed this way?



Yep. Nothing like moving furniture in the rain. I'll be dragging that rain cloud around all weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

poor bama gonna have a rough weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss ask Quack. He still on here.



They must be smooching......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> They must be smooching......



And giggling.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

i should call Quack so i can hear Dirt giggle like a school girl


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Time to get the weekend started. 
Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

now im curious if he stood him up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time to get the weekend started.
> Ya'll have a good one!



Bye!

I'm looking for a 2 1/2 ton rockwell toploader steering axle, if any of y'all are cutting grass and find one , holler at me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye!
> 
> I'm looking for a 2 1/2 ton rockwell toploader steering axle, if any of y'all are cutting grass and find one , holler at me.



Ill make sure Seth reads this


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill make sure Seth reads this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



His grass is tall enough that he broke a toe on a block.  Figured it might be tall enough to hide an axle.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> His grass is tall enough that he broke a toe on a block.  Figured it might be tall enough to hide an axle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

Dirt?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

I didn't axe mud about GC today.............i need to come up with some new material


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

not on my game today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I didn't axe mud about GC today.............i need to come up with some new material



It was good, i ate too much.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> not on my game today



A lil jealous of quack and dirt?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> A lil jealous of quack and dirt?



yeah; a lil bit


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yeah; a lil bit



Hfh is coming to Tifton tomorrow, and its beautiful here so y'all two could hook up and make a day of it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh is coming to Tifton tomorrow, and its beautiful here so y'all two could hook up and make a day of it.



yeah; he mentioned something about wanting to go shopping for shoes


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

I bet the shoes are even beautiful in Tifton


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> yeah; he mentioned something about wanting to go shopping for shoes



Yes we are coming to tifton tomorrow afternoon, so you guys can have a date day


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Yes we are coming to tifton tomorrow afternoon, so you guys can have a date day



i bet he wants to take me to that park that he always goes to


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm gone , y'all have a good weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

he said there are a lot of friendly fellers there


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he said there are a lot of friendly fellers there



Yea they are all sweeties from what I understand, maybe ya'll will have fun!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Yea they are all sweeties from what I understand, maybe ya'll will have fun!



he loves that park; says he goes there all the time......i think Mud goes with him sometimes


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he loves that park; says he goes there all the time......i think Mud goes with him sometimes



They are buddies: visiting eachother at work and what not


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> They are buddies: visiting eachother at work and what not



Yeah....that is really sweet......they are a cute couple


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah....that is really sweet......they are a cute couple



Does that make you a home wrecker?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 18, 2014)

hdm = home wrecker


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm = home wrecker



Be careful what ya say about HDM Nic did give him one of his hawks but like the BIG RED button it'll probably take him awhile to figure  out how to use it 

By the way sorry I didn't comment and give you a CONGRATS on your 10,000 post   but it wasn't till someone pointed it out that I really noticed there was more then a machinegun in the photo   Guess I'm just gettin old   it was SWEET!!!!!!


oh and so was the girl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> now im curious if he stood him up





mudracing101 said:


> Quack?





Redirthole and his son showed up, took 'em for a lil tour of the plantation, came back and shot 5 stand, these boyz don't play with a shotgun, plum embarrased me.


Lil Dirt drove us home in the Heavy Chevy . . After he unloaded 30 rds into the pond with my AR !!! 


Good folks, hard to beat a fella Woody . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)

This gal was pullin targets/mashin buttons  ..




She sure gets around . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This gal was pullin targets/mashin buttons  ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry QUACK that gal looks to smart to hang around you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 795863



Beautiful. I'm next. Going to get a new toy in tha A.M. 20 gauge  O/U. My early Birthday present.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful. I'm next. Going to get a new toy in tha A.M. 20 gauge  O/U. My early Birthday present.



Don't shoot Mr hornet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 19, 2014)

rise and shine bed bugs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2014)

Good morning from Tybee! Lookin for fishing spots and good local info.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 19, 2014)

catch a washtub full Chief.


----------



## cramer (Jul 19, 2014)

good morning Chief - I got nuttin on info, my brain is still in the bed-
but how's da weather out there?


----------



## karen936 (Jul 19, 2014)

Good morning all, think I'll go back to bed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2014)

Well the inter web was down here in the Nort Jawja mtns this morning don't know if a tree holding the wires was blown down in the WIND or the STREAM washed it away.  But the CSR put me on hold and presto it was fixed.

Not sure it has stopped raining since I got here yesterday morning.   Need hip waders to go to the truck much less fishing.   

Might have to stay inside and drank all day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mornin
Sweet rain here all mornin.

Got me a new play pretty this mornin. Ya'll meet Mz. GoJuss! Thanks H22


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 19, 2014)

That is a bootiful gun


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> That is a bootiful gun



Thanks. I'm a pretty proud peacock rite now. Now I'm ready to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good morning from Tybee! Lookin for fishing spots and good local info.


----------



## cramer (Jul 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the inter web was down here in the Nort Jawja mtns this morning don't know if a tree holding the wires was blown down in the WIND or the STREAM washed it away.  But the CSR put me on hold and presto it was fixed.
> 
> Not sure it has stopped raining since I got here yesterday morning.   Need hip waders to go to the truck much less fishing.
> 
> Might have to stay inside and drank all day.



Sorry bout the miss hap G - I needed to verify a black panther holed up in a tree so I cut it down and did not see the cable
CSR called me and we stood it back up - didn't get a pic of the cat with the phone ringing and all

Nice gun Mrs H


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 19, 2014)

Billy said he was going to party like its 2099.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Sweet rain here all mornin.
> 
> Got me a new play pretty this mornin. Ya'll meet Mz. GoJuss! Thanks H22




SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET lookin shotgun


Not near a smokey around here this morning but if the winds pick back up that could change.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Sweet rain here all mornin.
> 
> Got me a new play pretty this mornin. Ya'll meet Mz. GoJuss! Thanks H22





That is a mighty purty 2 shoot gun right there. I want to get one like that in a 20 for potterges.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks. I'm a pretty proud peacock rite now. Now I'm ready to



As well as you should be.  Nice looking pop gun.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Sweet rain here all mornin.
> 
> Got me a new play pretty this mornin. Ya'll meet Mz. GoJuss! Thanks H22



Purty!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Purty!!!!



No......... GoJuss.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No......... GoJuss.



20 or 12?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 20 or 12?



20, gotta find her a youth stock for it. Standard LOP too long; specially when I put the limbsaver on it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 19, 2014)

Well I got back from vacation this morning and I knew that Bama beat me down to the State of Florida last week because by the time I got down there, I was driving along and the heavens opened up and the next thing that I saw was a herd of about 200 cows and they were all backing up to a flat rock.  Man, it poured down rain so hard, I had to stop and pull over on the interstate because I couldn't see 10 feet in front of me.  There were about 100 other vehicles that had to do the same.  Just had to sit and wait for about 10 minutes before the rain let up enough to drive again.   The good news is that I finally caught up on some reading in the past couple of hours and I see that Bama did catch some fish on his trip so it wasn't a total wash-out for him.


Now Mrs. H, that is a really fine looking shotgun that you have there too.  That husband of yours sure is a keeper.


Now as I was traveling down in Florida this past week, I ran into Quack and some of his "youngins" as they were out for a stroll.






I sure had fun but the week surely went by in a hurry.  I played golf with my friends several days in a row.  The heat and the 93 percent humidity (even at 9 AM) dang near put a whumpin on me too.  I left the Kissimmee area at midnight last night and got home 451 miles later at 6:35 AM. I just made a quick pit stop to refuel along the way.  I dropped off my Daughter and Son-in-law in Statesboro and I continued to keep my foot in the gas.  I didn't waste any time for sure but I am a tired puppy now so I am just resting and relaxing all day instead.  I bet that I will sleep good tonight.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 19, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I got back from vacation this morning and I knew that Bama beat me down to the State of Florida last week because by the time I got down there, I was driving along and the heavens opened up and the next thing that I saw was a herd of about 200 cows and they were all backing up to a flat rock.  Man, it poured down rain so hard, I had to stop and pull over on the interstate because I couldn't see 10 feet in front of me.  There were about 100 other vehicles that had to do the same.  Just had to sit and wait for about 10 minutes before the rain let up enough to drive again.   The good news is that I finally caught up on some reading in the past couple of hours and I see that Bama did catch some fish on his trip so it wasn't a total wash-out for him.
> 
> 
> Now Mrs. H, that is a really fine looking shotgun that you have there too.  That husband of yours sure is a keeper.
> ...




Eagle glad you had fun but sure wish you folks that have those rain clouds  follow you around would head up north, man could we use it  looks like the next front might and I meen just might have some wetness in it


----------



## karen936 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pretty gun Mrs. H


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice scatter gun Mandy!!  Fixed, or interchangable chokes ??





Had a awesome 4 days off, back at it tonight !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2014)

Brian, me and not real sure what Susie's doing ??


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2014)

Did y'all play twista. ^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice scatter gun Mandy!!  Fixed, or interchangable chokes ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interchangable, but need a youth model stock. I'm a little girl.  
And he said he's getting some other kinda choke for me. BUT It's GO-JUSS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brian, me and not real sure what Susie's doing ??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795947



Susie like's Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

mattech said:


> Did y'all play twista. ^^^^



They getting started in da pic. Look at um huggin and all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They getting started in da pic. Look at um huggin and all.



Quack knew the twister was coming.  He wore shoes easy to get off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Susie like's Quack.





She be kway kway like her momma Dawn . .




Redurt and wife have done a fine job raising their son, it was all "yessir" "nosir" and thank you, very nice young man, but kinda quiet.  


Sent 'em home with a lb. of BBQ, so they didn't hafta cook nuttin with the wife and daughter out of town dancin . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2014)

Whoaaaaaaaaa, I can only see one of Dertholes hands . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She be kway kway like her momma Dawn . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Mama raised you right.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaa, I can only see one of Dertholes hands . .



Told ya.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaa, I can only see one of Dertholes hands . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Told ya.



Wait. What.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. What.



I know!!! He will be telling us it was holding a beer cause Quack's is sitting on the truck.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No......... GoJuss.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Brian, me and not real sure what Susie's doing ??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795947





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Susie like's Quack.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2014)

Jim Beam, BL chaser


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2014)

Lookin good Unk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Jim Beam, BL chaser





Where have you been young man.


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brian, me and not real sure what Susie's doing ??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795947


yep.....don't know why she started sticking her tongue out every time you said sit.........


mattech said:


> Did y'all play twista. ^^^^


couldn't..there were too many holes in the mat..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Susie like's Quack.


see first quote.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They getting started in da pic. Look at um huggin and all.





Hooked On Quack said:


> She be kway kway like her momma Dawn . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ole Quack is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet.....one of the best host and just generally a heck of a good fella.......those of you that know him can attest to this


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaa, I can only see one of Dertholes hands . .


you know you likes it


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your Mama raised you right.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where have you been young man.



lady, I been doin all I can do to keep a job an straighten out my skoolin








but, I bought a BIGboy toy


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2014)

the toy in qwestion


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2014)

no reply


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice bike hankus.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Greetings from statesboro. Got most of the furniture moved and put back together. Went out to eat and im ready to head back to da hotel. I iz whupped!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2014)

do it bama


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks BriBri !!  Backatcha !! 




Sweet bike neph !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Sweet rain here all mornin.
> 
> Got me a new play pretty this mornin. Ya'll meet Mz. GoJuss! Thanks H22


Good looking Scattergun Mandy!!

Looks like you named it appropriately!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Brian, me and not real sure what Susie's doing ??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795947



Looks like Dert is trying to hold the truck down!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2014)

Well quack is about to put another on the card.

A morning without rain.

have a cup and stay a while


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2014)

^^^^^ Rutt don't play no games.  But Kanged anyhow.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 20, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.  Finally got me some really good sleep last night and now I am ready to take on the world!!!!

Just a word of caution to all of you.........Don't forgot to look twice before you pull out in front of a bike because if could be our very own HANKUS riding that nice looking machine !!!! 

Now it is time for a couple of cups of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2014)

EE, morning fellow morning fellow.   

Glad you got some rest just don't overdo it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hankus said:


> the toy in qwestion



NICE!!!!!!!
BUT......... you best wear your helmet and don't speed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh lawd, i feel like i've been beaten with a baseball bat. Got a few things left to do at allies new apartment but got all the big stuff done yesterday.
 Had a most excellent low country boil dinner last night at Gnats Landing. Will have to do that again sometime.
not looking foraward to the long drive home. Got two straight call weeks waiting on me.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 20, 2014)

morning


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2014)

Look what my hubby bought me today!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Look what my hubby bought me today!




"WHAT WAS HE THINKIN" now he'll have to get you something to put in them


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> "WHAT WAS HE THINKIN" now he'll have to get you something to put in them



Nah I'll just use his..........for now


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

crickett said:


> nah i'll just use his..........for now




for what ?????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Maybe I should have said his what??? 


Show us what of his you're going to fill up yours with .....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> for what ?????





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Maybe I should have said his what???
> 
> 
> Show us what of his you're going to fill up yours with .....



He has a pair of Ubertis that I'll be using for cowboy action shooting.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He has a pair of Ubertis that I'll be using for cowboy action shooting.



You should post a pic of them and I'll have to send  SMOKEY a link of it cause poor ole guy will go nuts   Better yet post one here and one in the Photo forum. DARE YA

You know his keyboard will be filled up with DROOL ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Look what my hubby bought me today!



By the way Cricket you done a real good job on the pic   That is sharp and clear and shows them off really nice


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You should post a pic of them and I'll have to send  SMOKEY a link of it cause poor ole guy will go nuts   Better yet post one here and one in the Photo forum. DARE YA
> 
> You know his keyboard will be filled up with DROOL ...



Smokey hasn't made any holsters yet but I can't wait to the ones he does make when he makes'em! Bet they will turn out awesome! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> By the way Cricket you done a real good job on the pic   That is sharp and clear and shows them off really nice



Thank you sir! That's a cellphone pic


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He has a pair of Ubertis that I'll be using for cowboy action shooting.


We will need to see some pictures of this!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We will need to see some pictures of this!!



I'm sure he'll take pics & video of my 1st shoot.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Smokey hasn't made any holsters yet but I can't wait to the ones he does make when he makes'em! Bet they will turn out awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir! That's a cellphone pic





RUTTNBUCK said:


> We will need to see some pictures of this!!



We'd like to see some pics with the pistols in the holsters


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> We'd like to see some pics with the pistols in the holsters



Done! Go see my post in the photog forum!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Done! Go see my post in the photog forum!



OH YEA  NOW THAT'S PURDY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Look what my hubby bought me today!



Awesome


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice pair of holsters Cricky !!!






Off to work ..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2014)

Finally home.
I hope y'all appreciated all the storms i drug around with me this weekend. I sure hated all the construction on I-16. We sat in traffic jams for over an hour going to and from Statesboro in addition to driving in absolute downpours most of the time. I waved in Quack's general direction when we passed the Sandersville sign.
Got everything done but man are we tired!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Finally home.
> I hope y'all appreciated all the storms i drug around with me this weekend. I sure hated all the construction on I-16. We sat in traffic jams for over an hour going to and from Statesboro in addition to driving in absolute downpours most of the time. I waved in Quack's general direction when we passed the Sandersville sign.
> Got everything done but man are we tired!






No wonder it flooded at the house today !!!  Thanks Pookie !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Finally home.
> I hope y'all appreciated all the storms i drug around with me this weekend. I sure hated all the construction on I-16. We sat in traffic jams for over an hour going to and from Statesboro in addition to driving in absolute downpours most of the time. I waved in Quack's general direction when we passed the Sandersville sign.
> Got everything done but man are we tired!



Oh PLEASE come up for a visit and bring the rain 


Are ya workin again QUACK??



















I'm not


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Finally home.
> I hope y'all appreciated all the storms i drug around with me this weekend. I sure hated all the construction on I-16. We sat in traffic jams for over an hour going to and from Statesboro in addition to driving in absolute downpours most of the time. I waved in Quack's general direction when we passed the Sandersville sign.
> Got everything done but man are we tired!





Hooked On Quack said:


> No wonder it flooded at the house today !!!  Thanks Pookie !!


Thanks again We have been needing the rain!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks again We have been needing the rain!!



You know Ole Rutt's dang near as sneaky fast and quiet as Nic 

He's here, he's there, he's everywhere so be ware


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh PLEASE come up for a visit and bring the rain
> 
> 
> Are ya workin again QUACK??
> ...






Well I'm being paid 1 1/2 to do nothing, operations are down.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I'm being paid 1 1/2 to do nothing, operations are down.



Got to admit that sounds like a SWEEEEEET job and they gave it to the right man


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

"Mods to the left of me Mods to the right, here I go stuck in the middle again>>>" 



Quick QUACK do something  theys everywhere


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> "Mods to the left of me Mods to the right, here I go stuck in the middle again>>>"
> 
> 
> 
> Quick QUACK do something  theys everywhere


You need to put Chase back up as your avatar!!!...........He is a good looking dog!!

While you are at it check out Tag's avatar!!

I will be getting one of his sisters in October


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2014)

Sunday evening youngins.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Sunday evening youngins.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You need to put Chase back up as your avatar!!!...........He is a good looking dog!!
> 
> While you are at it check out Tag's avatar!!
> 
> I will be getting one of his sisters in October



How about this one Rutt???


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2014)

Howdy Mr Ruttn.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Saw a guy pullin a chain the other day so I stopped and asked "Why ya pullin the chain?"

and he said















"Ya ever tried to push one??"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> How about this one Rutt???


That one will do!!........Chase looks a lot like our Mason!!



KyDawg said:


> Howdy Mr Ruttn.


Glad to see you are doing better!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That one will do!!........Chase looks a lot like our Mason!!
> 
> Glad to see you are doing better!!



Came close to using this one again


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Jump in Crickett the water's fine but I think I've stirred it up a bit so it looks a little muddy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

"Speed of lightning, fire of thunder UNDERDOG"

Speakin of Underdog where that wannabe Mod HDM?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

Quick the coast is clear

"Ain't nobody here but us chickens"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

A new personal best 5 in a row


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Came close to using this one again


One of Mason bringing one back!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2014)

I used to think y'all just like me for my good looks and personality, but it is obvious y'all just like me for my rain cloud.
On call for two weeks so the rain is gone i guess.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I used to think y'all just like me for my good looks and personality, but it is obvious y'all just like me for my rain cloud.
> On call for two weeks so the rain is gone i guess.


Well the rain doesn't hurt!!

Had some pretty good Lima beans for supper tonight, and thought about you

One more picture of Mason for Mike this was his second place finish at a derby trial!!.........I think it it is one of the better pictures we have of him.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well the rain doesn't hurt!!
> 
> Had some pretty good Lima beans for supper tonight, and thought about you
> 
> ...



OK ya made me do 

My Blue ribbon winning picture at the fair


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OK ya made me do
> 
> My Blue ribbon winning picture at the fair


That's the one!!

Great picture of Chase Mike!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's the one!!
> 
> Great picture of Chase Mike!!



Here's the AHHHHHH factor one 

Hard to believe that was 4 years ago


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2014)

Nothing purtier than a black lab pup !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2014)

From today over in the photo forum. The boy loves him some apples. He stops at that tree everytime we go for a walk and when he got them picked as high as he can he'll sit and wait for Rebecca or me to come over and pick him one 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=810058


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2014)

'Bout got anudder one whupped !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy "WET" Monday Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.

Well, it is back to work for me and I surely have lots to get done this week.  Need to deliver a shipment today but this rain, fog, and overall wet situation is delaying this delivery for now. 


Thanks LOVEMYLABXS (West Coast Mike) for keeping us entertained with your great photos of all sorts of subjects.  I love them and I never tire of seeing Chase and lots of other critters from your slice of heaven.  Please keep them coming.  Mike, I would love to ship lots of this current rain out your way in hopes of "drowning" the fire dangers going on out there.

Gobblin must be sleeping in this morning and getting his beauty sleep.


Bama has retired from his "Rain Dancing" episodes now that he is on call for the next two weeks at work.  I tell you, he can make it come a flood in the desert without any problem !!!


Quack has just about put another long work-night behind him too.  (I am thinking of starting up an armored truck company just for Quack and his frequent delivery trips to the bank with those big bags of freshly printed money).  Quack....before I forget, please give Ms. Dawn a big hug from me this morning when you get home.  Teresa and I had a discussion about You and Dawn over the weekend and I told her that Dawn had finished her last radiation treatment and that her hair was growing back as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

Quack is about 30 from heading home.

EE is up and about start a work week.

I am serving up coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2014)

Will do EE, thanks !!! 





'Mornin GW !  'Bout 10 mo minutes, be back Wed night..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

morning folks.

Quack, you been in the political forum again?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Man, its dead in here!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeeeea Hawwww!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2014)

Mrs quenny que


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 21, 2014)

May be I won't get ran out of here.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

errbody have a good weekend?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

My and LMS had a date night Saturday.  They carded her and she left her ID at home.  

I think the girl was just being nice making her feel young hoping for a bigger tip


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My and LMS had a date night Saturday.  They carded her and she left her ID at home.
> 
> I think the girl was just being nice making her feel young hoping for a bigger tip



So did hdm watch gage for you?  

just spent 30 in the garden picking.  mercy it is humid.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So did hdm watch gage for you?
> 
> just spent 30 in the garden picking.  mercy it is humid.



No, we asked him but he was on a date too.  Dont tell dert.

Be glad you didnt wait till later on today.  Woulda been worse


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Morning!! New week.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good morning from Tybee! Lookin for fishing spots and good local info.



Sorry Jeffro, a lil late, maybe youre still there. To the east of the island is an Ocean, its loaded with fish. Try there first. Hope this helps


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OH YEA  NOW THAT'S PURDY





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice pair of holsters Cricky !!!



Thanks y'all! I love 'em! He did good picking them out for me!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

Morning!!!!!!
St. Mary's was more beautiful than ever as well as Cumberland Island!  I so love having my own personal taxi boat take me over & come back to get me!  As soon as I find my adapter for my camera disc I'll get pics loaded..............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!!!!!
> St. Mary's was more beautiful than ever as well as Cumberland Island!  I so love having my own personal taxi boat take me over & come back to get me!  As soon as I find my adapter for my camera disc I'll get pics loaded..............



personal taxi sure beats the barge.   Glad you had fun.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!!!!!
> St. Mary's was more beautiful than ever as well as Cumberland Island!  I so love having my own personal taxi boat take me over & come back to get me!  As soon as I find my adapter for my camera disc I'll get pics loaded..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Morning, Babes and Bro's.
Back home from statesboro and into a new call week.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!!!!!
> St. Mary's was more beautiful than ever as well as Cumberland Island!  I so love having my own personal taxi boat take me over & come back to get me!  As soon as I find my adapter for my camera disc I'll get pics loaded..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!!!!!
> St. Mary's was more beautiful than ever as well as Cumberland Island!  I so love having my own personal taxi boat take me over & come back to get me!  As soon as I find my adapter for my camera disc I'll get pics loaded..............





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's.
> Back home from statesboro and into a new call week.


Go Eagles.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

Nic???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Nic???





Ma`am?




Mornin`...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mornin', congrats & "welcome back"!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin', congrats & "welcome back"!





Thank you kindly, Sweet Lady.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Glad you anjoyed your time away keebs


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2014)

Well good to see ya folks back from all your parting over the weekend, thought Rutt was going to banded me last night for all my pictures and posts I was "All by myself" and "So lonesome I could cry."


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad you anjoyed your time away keebs



I'm glad she anjoyed it too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm glad she anjoyed it too


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad you anjoyed your time away keebs


It was WONDERMUS!!!  Love, love, LOVE the cousins we stayed with, their place is truly my "home away from home" place, been going & staying with them off & on since I was 15 years old but it's been a couple of years since I've had a chance to go.  Add in this was the first time all 4 D's were there together since we were little = a great time!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm glad she anjoyed it too



Well about timer you got back to work you WANNABE MOD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm glad she anjoyed it too



isnt there a pride parade or something you should be at or walking in??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> isnt there a pride parade or something you should be at or walking in??



That's not until this weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That's not until this weekend



Sorry, thanks for clearing that up for me.  I get my days confused.  I assume your getting your rainbow colors suit dry cleaned?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Eagles.


Weren't many Eagles there for summer term. The new stadium section looks almost complete.  
We discovered Gnats Landing restaurant and that awesome low country boil they have! It wuz gut!!!


Keebs said:


> It was WONDERMUS!!!  Love, love, LOVE the cousins we stayed with, their place is truly my "home away from home" place, been going & staying with them off & on since I was 15 years old but it's been a couple of years since I've had a chance to go.  Add in this was the first time all 4 D's were there together since we were little = a great time!


I couldn't be that close to the ocean and not drop a crab trap or wet a line. Just wouldn't be able to help myself.


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well about timer you got back to work you WANNABE MOD


He is so helpful. We have designated him as our new female member welcoming committee.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> He is so helpful. We have designated him as our new female member welcoming committee.



  Hes gonna run off all the new female members


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I couldn't be that close to the ocean and not drop a crab trap or wet a line. Just wouldn't be able to help myself.


 Evidently D2  said something about D4 fishing the whole time last year, so D4 re-framed from any fishing............ it don't bother me, as long as we're all together!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes gonna run off all the new female members



i haven't been able to run off; nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Evidently D2  said something about D4 fishing the whole time last year, so D4 re-framed from any fishing............ it don't bother me, as long as we're all together!



Thats alot of Ds


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, Hornet22, Workin2Hunt+, Keebs+, gobbleinwoods+, LOVEMYLABXS

wow looky here


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good morning from Tybee! Lookin for fishing spots and good local info.





mudracing101 said:


> Sorry Jeffro, a lil late, maybe youre still there. To the east of the island is an Ocean, its loaded with fish. Try there first. Hope this helps



And that's what has happened to da good ole days of salt water fishin; dadgum cyber scouts and then yahoo's telling them where to go. Nothin worse than driving 5 hours to the Ocean and when you get there, somebody else is fishin in it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

H22 be grumpy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> H22 be grumpy.



He must not be catching any fish


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats alot of Ds


juss 4.............. 


Hornet22 said:


> And that's what has happened to da good ole days of salt water fishin; dadgum cyber scouts and then yahoo's telling them where to go. Nothin worse than driving 5 hours to the Ocean and when you get there, somebody else is fishin in it


bless yo heart.............. when other folks started showing up at Cumberland is when we started packing to leave, nothing worse than a crowded beach.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> juss 4..............
> 
> bless yo heart.............. when other folks started showing up at Cumberland is when we started packing to leave, nothing worse than a crowded beach.......





That`s why I so dearly love The Forgotten Coast.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s why I so dearly love The Forgotten Coast.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2014)

Good news Robert must have put  in a good word for us, rain maybe on the way in a couple of days and temps have cooled way down, just hope no  lightening is in it also.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> And that's what has happened to da good ole days of salt water fishin; dadgum cyber scouts and then yahoo's telling them where to go. Nothin worse than driving 5 hours to the Ocean and when you get there, somebody else is fishin in it





Aint no fish in dat ocean no way.


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

after shooting Friday afternoon....ole Q!uack sent us home with some BBQ and HOT salsa......it were goot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 796214
> 
> after shooting Friday afternoon....ole Q!uack sent us home with some BBQ and HOT salsa......it were goot



So many jokes to be made here...


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So many jokes to be made here...



I know...........


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So many jokes to be made here...



careful.......rhbama, Nic, and hdm03 are here..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 796214
> 
> after shooting Friday afternoon....ole Q!uack sent us home with some BBQ and HOT salsa......it were goot



Ole Quack is good folks. 


He juss don't want nobody to know it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> careful.......rhbama, Nic, and hdm03 are here..........



Im practicing self moderation.   Its my thing I do...

Sometimes....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ole Quack is good folks.
> 
> 
> He juss don't want nobody to know it.



Dont say that in the open forum.  Hes got a reputation to uphold


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

careful with the innuendos or i'll shut this thread down


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> careful with the innuendos or i'll shut this thread down



By the time you found the button we would be on driveler #150


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ...



thanks for keeping things in line hdm03.......you the best mod. in training I've ever known..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

you're probably right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> thanks for keeping things in line hdm03.......you the best mod. in training I've ever known..........



Dirt, you got something on your face.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> By the time you found the button we would be on driveler #150



or it will be hdm05 as a handle.


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dirt, you got something on your face.....



what?.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or it will be hdm05 as a handle.


he cant count that high.  Thats why he stopped at 03.


rydert said:


> what?.........



Nothing, You got it off already


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he cant count that high.  Thats why he stopped at 03.
> 
> 
> Nothing, You got it off already



If not in Jawja where dirt is red, I would have thought it to be dyrt.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i haven't been able to run off; nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If not in Jawja where dirt is red, I would have thought it to be dyrt.



MAybe he got lucky and found the one spot of GA that has top soil left?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



  dont encourage him


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ole Quack is good folks.
> 
> 
> He juss don't want nobody to know it.


 true dat!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

update:  Im still sleepy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap



still in training I see.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> still in training I see.



They gonna give up on him before hes trained


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They gonna give up on him before hes trained



I think they already have.






Shhhhhhhh. Don't tell him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think they already have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he wears one of these on his shirt.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think they already have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> I think he wears one of these on his shirt.


ohsnap!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> And that's what has happened to da good ole days of salt water fishin; dadgum cyber scouts and then yahoo's telling them where to go. Nothin worse than driving 5 hours to the Ocean and when you get there, somebody else is fishin in it


but, atleast i didnt tell him how far out to cast


rydert said:


> View attachment 796214
> 
> after shooting Friday afternoon....ole Q!uack sent us home with some BBQ and HOT salsa......it were goot


Dang, i need to go visit Quack.


hdm03 said:


> careful with the innuendos or i'll shut this thread down


Youre a great mod in training



hdm03 said:


> mud?


crap


Keebs said:


> ohsnap!



We need to have a vote, who would be a better mod, me or Hdm03......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think they already have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> I think he wears one of these on his shirt.



Yall wait, hes thumbing the super secret mod hand book right now trying tofigure out how to give you bothan infraction


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Id make a better mod than hdm03- or mud...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We need to have a vote, who would be a better mod, me or Hdm03......


 at least I can say I've met you, a time or two.......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall wait, hes thumbing the super secret mod hand book right now trying tofigure out how to give you bothan infraction


whatEVA..............  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id make a better mod than hdm03- or mud...


you are here a lot..................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> at least I can say I've met you, a time or two..........
> 
> whatEVA..............
> 
> you are here a lot..................



its slow at work.   IF i dont post before 9 mud calls tomake sure im ok..  Hes a caring lil fella


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall wait, hes thumbing the super secret mod hand book right now trying tofigure out how to give you bothan infraction



It is right here hdm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is right here hdm



you jsut blew his mind


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you jsut blew his mind



His what??????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2014)

HELLO HELLO HELLO 

Must be lunch time everybody left


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

oh my


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Smoked turkey salik sammich.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its slow at work.   IF i dont post before 9 mud calls tomake sure im ok..  Hes a caring lil fella


 he's good like that.........


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HELLO HELLO HELLO
> 
> Must be lunch time everybody left


sorry, was making my mater & bacon sammich.......... to be followed by a piece of key lime cake............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smoked turkey salik sammich.





Keebs said:


> he's good like that.........
> 
> sorry, was making my mater & bacon sammich.......... to be followed by a piece of key lime cake............




I knew it, liquid diet all weekend then look out Monday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

I grilled chicken last night and forgot to bring it with me.  Luckily i got up and cooked eggs for breakfast so I aint running on E.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh my



You better get back in here   Don't make me have to go on another posting rampage like last night


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I knew it, liquid diet all weekend then look out Monday


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I grilled chicken last night and forgot to bring it with me.  Luckily i got up and cooked eggs for breakfast so I aint running on E.




Nancy = Half empty


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I grilled chicken last night and forgot to bring it with me.  Luckily i got up and cooked eggs for breakfast so I aint running on E.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I knew it, liquid diet all weekend then look out Monday





Workin2Hunt said:


> Nancy = Half empty


Workin2Hunt = pop in


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Workin2Hunt = pop in



its ok, we will eat it tonight.  I gotta admit, im gettin pretty dang ol good on the grill


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Workin2Hunt = pop in


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Workin2Hunt = pop in







mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Some of us gotta work. Well look like it anyway.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2014)

Leftovers= Poppyseed Chicken casserole, smashed garlic taters & steak


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its ok, we will eat it tonight.  I gotta admit, im gettin pretty dang ol good on the grill


 love to grill!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Some of us gotta work. Well look like it anyway.


I do it all day, every day............. Workin2Hunt=rookie 


Crickett said:


> Leftovers= Poppyseed Chicken casserole, smashed garlic taters & steak


WINNER!!!!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I do it all day, every day....



All night long.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> love to grill!
> 
> I do it all day, every day............. Workin2Hunt=rookie
> 
> WINNER!!!!!!!






You aint got them pics posted yet???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Leftovers= Poppyseed Chicken casserole, smashed garlic taters & steak



bring enough for everyone


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id make a better mod than hdm03- or mud...


I agree.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> its slow at work.   IF i dont post before 9 mud calls tomake sure im ok..  Hes a caring lil fella


 ok



Crickett said:


> You aint got them pics posted yet???



Hey Crickky, i like the pic of your holsters and them pistols in it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

rain in Tifton, still sleepy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You aint got them pics posted yet???


 can't find my adapter............ my camera has the itty-bitty micro disc.............. I'ma gonna have to buy a new adapter.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Partly cloudy in the ATH area.
Bored tadeff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> can't find my adapter............ my camera has the itty-bitty micro disc.............. I'ma gonna have to buy a new adapter.........



It aint in the camper.No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint in the camper.No No:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

Where da Chief is?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Where da Chief is?



Took that fancy beach cart he built to Tybee Island.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Took that fancy beach cart he built to Tybee Island.





Maybe you can help me then. You know anything about shrimp and grits?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Crickky, i like the pic of your holsters and them pistols in it.



Thanks now go look in the photography forum



Keebs said:


> can't find my adapter............ my camera has the itty-bitty micro disc.............. I'ma gonna have to buy a new adapter.........


 that stinks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe you can help me then. You know anything about shrimp and grits?



Maybe.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Partly cloudy in the ATH area.
> Bored tadeff.


thundering & raining in 31750


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint in the camper.No No:


 smartbutt..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe.....





I have shrimp, already boiled and seasoned, I got grits (we never run out of grits), I got Andouile, I got green onions, I got cheese, I got bacon, I got butter.

What I need to do to make this conglomeration that tastes so everlastin` good?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I have shrimp, already boiled and seasoned, I got grits (we never run out of grits), I got Andouile, I got green onions, I got cheese, I got bacon, I got butter.
> 
> What I need to do to make this conglomeration that tastes so everlastin` good?



IMO put it all together (but leave out the green onions)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I have shrimp, already boiled and seasoned, I got grits (we never run out of grits), I got Andouile, I got green onions, I got cheese, I got bacon, I got butter.
> 
> What I need to do to make this conglomeration that tastes so everlastin` good?



I'm no expert by no means, but I'd brown the bacon and sausage and onion. Drain it and save bout 2 Tbls of greese. Then I think you put about 1 1/2 Tbls of flour and make a rue. Throw in the skrimps and add whatever flavor you want. Maybe some of that Ed's Red Sauce and some wochestishire. Then pour all that over your cooked grits.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm no expert by no means, but I'd brown the bacon and sausage and onion. Drain it and save bout 2 Tbls of greese. Then I think you put about 1 1/2 Tbls of flour and make a rue. Throw in the skrimps and add whatever flavor you want. Maybe some of that Ed's Red Sauce and some wochestishire. Then pour all that over your cooked grits.





Sounds right to me. I`m gonna try it later this evenin`. Thank you kindly, Miss Mandy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks now go look in the photography forum
> 
> 
> that stinks!



I did, thats where i seen the pistols.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

crap mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds right to me. I`m gonna try it later this evenin`. Thank you kindly, Miss Mandy!



Glad I could help. Just remember on that flour, you just put however much you think you need for whatchu got.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds right to me. I`m gonna try it later this evenin`. Thank you kindly, Miss Mandy!



Hey Nic, I bought some of them olives stuffed with the jalapeno's in them. I dont know if they are the same brand but these the jal. are crunchy, not to hot , but just a lil kick.. and they are the large olives. Man , them things are some kind of good.


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

I've never had shrimp and grits...that I can remember........


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

hey mud............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad I could help. Just remember on that flour, you just put however much you think you need for whatchu got.



Will do. Thanks again!



mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nic, I bought some of them olives stuffed with the jalapeno's in them. I dont know if they are the same brand but these the jal. are crunchy, not to hot , but just a lil kick.. and they are the large olives. Man , them things are some kind of good.




Yea, they ain`t real hot, but got a great flavor. Glad you like em!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've never had shrimp and grits...that I can remember........



I'm sorry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey mud............


Hey Dirt...........


Nicodemus said:


> Will do. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think these started with a m... cant remember but the crunchy and olive go together, they are great beer snacks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Times Up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looked them up, they are Mezzetta.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Looked them up, they are Mezzetta.





Yep, Mezzetta is what we get mostly. We have one bottle, the brand is Lindsey, and I got The Redhead a couple of bottles from Striping`s with their brand name on em for Christmas last year.

Mezzetta is most reasonable in price.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, Mezzetta is what we get mostly. We have one bottle, the brand is Lindsey, and I got The Redhead a couple of bottles from Striping`s with their brand name on em for Christmas last year.
> 
> Mezzetta is most reasonable in price.



This might be a dumb question but  do the others have the real large olives with crunchy whole jal. slices?  I seen them at Harveys and thought about what you said so i bought a bottle. I will be buying more


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 796214
> 
> after shooting Friday afternoon....ole Q!uack sent us home with some BBQ and HOT salsa......it were goot




How'd ya like the Salsa ???  I know lil Dert liked the BBQ, he kilt dat sammich in the back of my truck !!! 





rydert said:


> I've never had shrimp and grits...that I can remember........






Best skrimp and grits you'll EVA eat is in Charleston SC!!


We go up there 'bout once a year justa eat !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

I dont get it


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How'd ya like the Salsa ???  I know lil Dert liked the BBQ, he kilt dat sammich in the back of my truck !!!
> Best skrimp and grits you'll EVA eat is in Charleston SC!!
> We go up there 'bout once a year justa eat !!!



that was some hawt Salsa, but it had tha best flavor......drank several beer eating that Saturday afternoon

I only got to eat 1 bbq sammich.....lil dert ate the rest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> that was some hawt Salsa, but it had tha best flavor......drank several beer eating that Saturday afternoon
> 
> I only got to eat 1 bbq sammich.....lil dert ate the rest



Did it burn twice?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> that was some hawt Salsa, but it had tha best flavor......drank several beer eating that Saturday afternoon
> 
> I only got to eat 1 bbq sammich.....lil dert ate the rest





Holla if you want some mo Salsa, daaaaaaaang, lil Dert ate a pound of 'Q ???


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did it burn twice?



what do you mean by that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2014)

crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> This might be a dumb question but  do the others have the real large olives with crunchy whole jal. slices?  I seen them at Harveys and thought about what you said so i bought a bottle. I will be buying more





They all about the same to me. And all good too.


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean by that?



I was confused by his statement as well.............

hfh please explain..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> I was confused by his statement as well.............
> 
> hfh please explain..........



If you dont know... It didnt


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They all about the same to me. And all good too.


10 4



hdm03 said:


> what do you mean by that?



I think he's a lil jealous he didnt get no salsa or a ride in the big white chevy or some bbq or an invite. Come to think of it i'm a lil mad myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Pow ,


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

I new meat store is opening up down the road from me.....gonna have to take a look this afternoon.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 10 4
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's a lil jealous he didnt get no salsa or a ride in the big white chevy or some bbq or an invite. Come to think of it i'm a lil mad myself.



I am none to pleased either..........that was very rude and hurtful


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> I new meat store is opening up down the road from me.....gonna have to take a look this afternoon.........



Thanks for the update.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> I new meat store is opening up down the road from me.....gonna have to take a look this afternoon.........



good luck?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I am none to pleased either..........that was very rude and hurtful



Did you and leroy meet at the park??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 10 4
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's a lil jealous he didnt get no salsa or a ride in the big white chevy or some bbq or an invite. Come to think of it i'm a lil mad myself.



I wonder if Quack would let us borrow his truck....

and yes im jealous, i love food..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you and leroy meet at the park??



Yes; PM with video sent.


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks for the update.





hdm03 said:


> good luck?



I was just tell..........nevamind
should have known betta.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; PM with video sent.



Im calling photoshop, or digital editing


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> I was just tell..........nevamind
> should have known betta.................



what time are you going to the meat store......please keep us posted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> I new meat store is opening up down the road from me.....gonna have to take a look this afternoon.........





The one in Kite ???  Lemme know if it's worth the trip??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The one in Kite ???  Lemme know if it's worth the trip??



Ya'll should go together........a meat store date


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The one in Kite ???  Lemme know if it's worth the trip??



I let you know.....it's right down the road from me........


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll should go together........a meat store date


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

quack, did rydert  giggle the whole time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, did rydert  giggle the whole time?





When da chootin started da gigglin stopped . . 



Bigdert and lildert can flat out shoot, I was plum embarassed . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When da chootin started da gigglin stopped . .
> 
> 
> 
> Bigdert and lildert can flat out shoot, I was plum embarassed . . .



he told me you were terrible...

just saying


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; PM with video sent.


Awwww, thats sweet.


hdm03 said:


> Ya'll should go together........a meat store date






Hooked On Quack said:


> When da chootin started da gigglin stopped . .
> 
> 
> 
> Bigdert and lildert can flat out shoot, I was plum embarassed . . .


Yeah i bet, the lil time i've been stawkin his wife on facebook they post a lot of pics of them shooting. I've seen lil dirt is pretty good


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he told me you were terrible...
> 
> just saying


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he told me you were terrible...
> 
> just saying



not funny............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

I thought it was funny.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> not funny............



sorry was I not supposed to repeat that?


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he told me you were terrible...
> 
> just saying



not funny or cool............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he told me you were terrible...
> 
> just saying



he told me he absolutely sucked.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> not funny or cool............



Gage can prolly shoot better than me.. i STINK at trap shooting


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he told me he absolutely sucked.......



Dirt said thats not funny or cool. It might not be cool but def. funny


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

quack, dert told me he took all teh shot out your shells when you werent looking..  you was just shooting the wadding...  Id request a rematch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gage can prolly shoot better than me.. i STINK at trap shooting



Since they became boyfriend/manfriend dirts got a lil sensitive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Since they became boyfriend/manfriend dirts got a lil sensitive



I bet quack was slipping him estrogen pills...  he ran out of roofies


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Since they became boyfriend/manfriend dirts got a lil sensitive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

dert left, i hope we didnt hurt his emotions


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2014)

Considering they shoot thousands of rounds a week, I didn't do too bad . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dert left, i hope we didnt hurt his emotions



i think he went to the meat store.......he seemed pretty excited about it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Considering they shoot thousands of rounds a week, I didn't do too bad . .



He didnt say you were a bad shot.  I was jsut messing with yall.  

He did say you pinched his hiney... twice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He didnt say you were a bad shot.  I was jsut messing with yall.
> 
> He did say you pinched his hiney... twice



And he liked it....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> And he liked it....



he also said something about quack being a good kisser????  I don't remember the exact words he used.......it's just good to see them so happy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Considering they shoot thousands of rounds a week, I didn't do too bad . .


 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> And he liked it....



He should know we just yankin his chain.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He should know we just yankin his chain.



yeah; we just jealous cause we weren't invited to the play date


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dert left, i hope we didnt hurt his emotions



He didnt get this mad when we was hitting on his wife.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I have shrimp, already boiled and seasoned, I got grits (we never run out of grits), I got Andouile, I got green onions, I got cheese, I got bacon, I got butter.
> 
> What I need to do to make this conglomeration that tastes so everlastin` good?



i havent used boiled shrimp for shrimp and grits, but i will say you do not need a roux for it.
My suggestion would be:
Cut the andouille into disks and pan fry till done. Then pat dry with paper towels. If you don't, then you will have the orange sausage grease overpowering the shrimp.
Shell the shrimp, devein, and split them in half from front to back.
Pan fry the bacon till done but not crispy. Remove bacon and shred. Chop the green onions till fine, and then saute in bacon grease. Normally i would use chopped onion, celery, and bell pepper for this. Add a stick of butter and melt while stirring constantly. Add a pint of heavy whipping cream,andouille, and all remaining shrimp. Season to taste, but i really like Paul Prudhommes blackened redfish magic. Let simmer on low to medium heat
Cook grits, stir in the cheese( with a splash of milk), and then serve.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He didnt get this mad when we was hitting on his wife.


maybe quacks a better cook


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He should know we just yankin his chain.



He put a chain on that piercing?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> i havent used boiled shrimp for shrimp and grits, but i will say you do not need a roux for it.
> My suggestion would be:
> Cut the andouille into disks and pan fry till done. Then pat dry with paper towels. If you don't, then you will have the orange sausage grease overpowering the shrimp.
> Shell the shrimp, devein, and split them in half from front to back.
> ...





That sounds good too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2014)

Alright, later y'all. I'm out, If ya see Keebs tell her i'm in the truck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, later y'all. I'm out, If ya see Keebs tell her i'm in the truck.


c ya - mud..

I think Keebs feel asleep at her desk


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

mud?  checking out early


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

mud always leaves early, hes a quitter


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2014)

later folks


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, later y'all. I'm out, If ya see Keebs tell her i'm in the truck.


no wonder I couldn't find him!
Bye Leroy, later ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> later folks



so long 02


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

bye keebs, bye hdm03, bye whoever else is leaving


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> so long 02



02?
Did he get demoted again while i was at work?


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 21, 2014)

Any yall drivelers coming to the Blast?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I did, thats where i seen the pistols.



I'm confused  



mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nic, I bought some of them olives stuffed with the jalapeno's in them. I dont know if they are the same brand but these the jal. are crunchy, not to hot , but just a lil kick.. and they are the large olives. Man , them things are some kind of good.





mudracing101 said:


> Looked them up, they are Mezzetta.



I forgot to look for these at the grocery store. 



crackerdave said:


> Any yall drivelers coming to the Blast?



We ain't gonna make it. We gotta be in Ellijay for a cookout.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Any yall drivelers coming to the Blast?


Sorry, Dave. I'm on call at the hospital for the next two weeks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

I wont make it Dave.  Prolly gonna be busy with yard work.  Not to mention, thats a good drive for me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Recon imma head out too. yall left me alone with H22..


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Any yall drivelers coming to the Blast?



Dang skippy, be thera Saterdy. You comin? Imma still holding your jugs


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Recon imma head out too. yall left me alone with H22..



How was boomy


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just me and rbama. This place is purty boring with 2 ole beat up rednecks like us


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 02?
> Did he get demoted again while i was at work?



someone said he had trouble counting past 3 so I was trying to help him out with the number of fingers he needed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

My version of shrimp and grits turned out purty good. Thanks for all the help, Mandy and Robert!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2014)

mighty tastee Nic


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My version of shrimp and grits turned out purty good. Thanks for all the help, Mandy and Robert!



I've never had shrimp & grits! Man that looks good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My version of shrimp and grits turned out purty good. Thanks for all the help, Mandy and Robert!



Best lookin shrimp and grits I've ever seen.


Them aint Low Country tho.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I've never had shrimp & grits! Man that looks good!



I'm sorry.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Best lookin shrimp and grits I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> Them aint Low Country tho.




I added a chopped up jalapeno to it.   All them Baker`s over in the Low Country are my kin. That`s where we originally came from. They`ll probably want to try to disown me now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 21, 2014)

Shoot, my chicken sandwich dont seem so good all of a sudden


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I added a chopped up jalapeno to it.   All them Baker`s over in the Low Country are my kin. That`s where we originally came from. They`ll probably want to try to disown me now.



PM sent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Any yall drivelers coming to the Blast?





Only reason I'd go to the Blast is to see my budz and budettez, other than that you ain't gonna catch me within 50 miles of 'Lanter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2014)

hehe ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hehe ^^^^^^^^^^



I'd  if I had that avatar also.

Morning on a Twosday drivelers.  Seems to be still a little cooler than normal and I am not complaining.  Well the coffee is brewed and ready to consume


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep, even I would travel to Hawt-Lanta for a chance to meet Quack's avatar playmate.  Probably wouldn't be worried about any trafffffffffffffffffic either !!!  Yep, it would be a BLAST for sure.

Dang, it is hard to spell kawreckly while looking at her.


I sure hope that the rest of you fellow drivelers stayed dry yesterday and will do your best to keep your head above water for the rest of this week.  Thankfully, I got most of my work completed yesterday before the storms rolled back into town.

Now I will be glad to partake of a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Morning peeps


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

afternoon youngins


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Raining in Ttown this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Raining in Ttown this morning.



yeah, its not so beautiful here today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dark and dreary in the ATH area.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

less rain now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Good morning


havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, its not so beautiful here today



Its been so dry lately, a nice rain, its beautiful today


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

Mornin............... not a drop of rain at the house yesterday........... got it here in town though.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

on a positive note... i remembered my chicken today woot woot


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin............... not a drop of rain at the house yesterday........... got it here in town though.......



got a rain here in town yesterday but nothing but a drizzle at the house, it could use some water.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wonder if Jeffro caught any fishes in my once secret honey hole?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

I got a call from a feller yesterday.  Took me 20 minutes to remember my voicemail password.  I felt like a dumb dumb


----------



## karen936 (Jul 22, 2014)

Morning all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Wonder if Jeffro caught any fishes in my once secret honey hole?


you posted 2 days in a row?  You ok? 


karen936 said:


> Morning all.



merning maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Dert aint posted since he went on his trip to the meat store.  I hope he didnt get some bad meat


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Wonder if Jeffro caught any fishes in my once secret honey hole?


 My bad



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a call from a feller yesterday.  Took me 20 minutes to remember my voicemail password.  I felt like a dumb dumb


Morning dum dum


karen936 said:


> Morning all.



Morning Karen


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Kendallbearden said:


>



sleep well lil lady


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

crap x 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

clean up on page 33 and 34 please..  Thank you


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sleep well lil lady


 
I wish I could. Worked until 11 last night, 5 hours of sleep, back to work this morning 

Then I get to go run a fishing tournament in the rain until 10:30 tonight. Get home around midnight, then go back to work tomorrow 


The  was just wishful thinking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Kendallbearden said:


> I wish I could. Worked until 11 last night, 5 hours of sleep, back to work this morning
> 
> Then I get to go run a fishing tournament in the rain until 10:30 tonight. Get home around midnight, then go back to work tomorrow
> 
> ...



The I normally dont go to bed till 11-1130 and as of late iv been getting up around 5 to feed the baby and change his diaper.  This morning the wife woke me up and said, "your turn."  My reply, "nope not this morning!"

I never went back to sleep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> clean up on page 33 and 34 please..  Thank you



You're welcome.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're welcome.



I think your gonna need a mop and a bucket maam.  All your doing is smearing it


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

smearing what?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

thanks for asking


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Fine.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> smearing what?



UH, I forgot?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Please tell me that aint Paris Hilton?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Please tell me that aint Paris Hilton?



OK. That aint Paris Hilton.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK. That aint Paris Hilton.



Yeah, that was for sure a photo op for her.  That girl wouldnt know how to clean if she had to


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, that was for sure a photo op for her.  That girl wouldnt know how to clean if she had to



She doesn't have to. Never will.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She doesn't have to. Never will.



Spoiled little princess...  And she aint that pretty IMO.  

Even worse, her original claim to fame was a private movie


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Spoiled little princess...  And she aint that pretty IMO.
> 
> Even worse, her original claim to fame was a private movie



What is this private movie that you speak of.....please post it......remember; you need to embed the video per forum rules.

Thanks and have a super day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What is this private movie that you speak of.....please post it......remember; you need to embed the video per forum rules.
> 
> Thanks and have a super day!



Sorry, I refuse to watch ANYTHING with her in it.  I enjoy the few braincells I have left


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Mornin folks

Cloudy and cool and sprinkles here and there hopefully more on the way in the areas where the fires are but the bad new thunder and lighting may also be in them clouds. Anyways any moisture is WELCOME.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Cloudy and cool and sprinkles here and there hopefully more on the way in the areas where the fires are but the bad new thunder and lighting may also be in them clouds. Anyways any moisture is WELCOME.



Yea for rain!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Rain is a good thang....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

Quack's boyfriend didn't come in here?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



He is day dreaming about one of these. 880 HP LSX 454 CI...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Or maybe one of these??  632CI BBC.  1250 HP


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

It's getting bad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's getting bad.



what? weather?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's getting bad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what? weather?


No. You. 


Crickett said:


>



I'z juss messin wiff Boom Boom.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. You.
> 
> 
> I'z juss messin wiff Boom Boom.



what I did?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what I did?



Them pictures.

Mine was betta.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them pictures.
> 
> Mine was betta.



Id rather smell race gas and hear the sound of a high power engine than look at that gal any day.  
She just arent my cup of tea


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

recon them estrogen pills are still working on dirt.  He aint been in here today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Smoked turkey salik and soda crackers.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

hfh = doesn't like girls


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = doesn't like girls



We should pay homoage to him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



startin early big guy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> startin early big guy?





Noooooooo, did that yesterday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Noooooooo, did that yesterday.



Rumor round here is, you cant start too early..


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

Leftover poppyseed chicken casserole.....again! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. You.
> 
> 
> I'z juss messin wiff Boom Boom.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Noooooooo, did that yesterday.


Quack=Hungova


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rumor round here is, you cant start too early..



Aint no rumor. It's da TRUFF.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=Hungova
> 
> 
> Aint no rumor. It's da TRUFF.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Protein bar and coffee fer lunch.  Chicken was too good.  Icouldnt wait till 12 to eat it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Now I'm full.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

I wanna do this again!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

My cousin & her husband with the 4 D's they helped raise!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I wanna do this again!



Now THAT'LL git your nanner dancin!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

My "Signature"


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now THAT'LL git your nanner dancin!


 right after this was taken, my visor blew off, hit D2 in the nose & made her bleed & my visor hit the water.......... Jay throttled down, did a quick turn, located my visor & I leaned waaaaayyy over the side while D1 held onto my shirt and I grabbed up my visor.......... couldn't let that one get away!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> My cousin & her husband with the 4 D's they helped raise!



Ya definitely can tell ya'll are related.......great picture!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now THAT'LL git your nanner dancin!



Mine is a dancin'


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> My "Signature"





Keebs said:


> right after this was taken, my visor blew off, hit D2 in the nose & made her bleed & my visor hit the water.......... Jay throttled down, did a quick turn, located my visor & I leaned waaaaayyy over the side while D1 held onto my shirt and I grabbed up my visor.......... couldn't let that one get away!


You and your STUFF.
I'm gonna start calling you Wobbert, Jr.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> My cousin & her husband with the 4 D's they helped raise!



Missed this one. Great shot!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Ya definitely can tell ya'll are related.......great picture!!


 Thank you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You and your STUFF.
> I'm gonna start calling you Wobbert, Jr.


 at least it was D2 that got the "hurts" this trip, last year it was me!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Missed this one. Great shot!


 I've learned a lot from this couple.......... they are the BEST "2nd" parents I could ask for and best friends too.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

Not much to see where we off loaded the boat, nobody was even there when we got there.............. it was nice!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

The sisters version of "Foot prints in the sand"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Quick, what year is it???????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> The sisters version of "Foot prints in the sand"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL! Natural Coast! Can't get no betta.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Isn't this Cumberland Island? 
Did you see any wild horses?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Quick, what year is it???????????



It's none of your concern. 
Juss go on bout watch you was doin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

keebs done took all kinda pictures.. I be jealous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Quick, what year is it???????????



Go back and look what i posted for you on the previous page


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Isn't this Cumberland Island?
> Did you see any wild horses?


We rode by looking and even went around to where the ferry docks but we never saw any.  This is about my 3rd or 4th trip to Cumberland, but the 1st by personal boat, it was a whole lot quicker!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's none of your concern.
> Juss go on bout watch you was doin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 22, 2014)

lols


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Go back and look what i posted for you on the previous page



Oh, i seen em, i'd take either one , my poor old 195 hp 350 is not keeping up with the rest of the guys.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

ferry dock??? they have a doc just for hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wheres Dirt????????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

mud = feeling inadequate


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

nancy?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ferry dock??? they have a doc just for hfh?



I think someone else is being more sensitive that nancy right now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ferry dock??? they have a doc just for hfh?





hdm03 said:


> mud = feeling inadequate



poor mud.

Good thing he knows you dont need alot of motor with the right gears


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor mud.
> 
> Good thing he knows you dont need alot of motor with the right gears



I guess you hear that from LMS........she's sweet not to hurt your feelings like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I guess you hear that from LMS........she's sweet not to hurt your feelings like that



  well played


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 ???


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

crap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

what in the......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack?





When you wanna come down to the plantation, it's beautiful there, ask Derthole ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

quack hittin on hdm03 now... he dont cull em


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

great.......i get dertholes left ovas


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> great.......i get dertholes left ovas



you should go.  Let us know when you leave.   Tell your wife I said hey, she will know what it means


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack hittin on hdm03 now... he dont cull em





hdm03 said:


> great.......i get dertholes left ovas





Derthole ain't got no leftova's . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Derthole ain't got no leftova's . .



yeah... i got nothing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Lock r down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lock r down.



spill on isle 14


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lock r down.



hdm is the only one here..   THis count coud get to 2k post before he find the button


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> spill on isle 14


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Thanks, I was gonna get that but you were quicker than me.  By the way, youmissed a spot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks, I was gonna get that but you were quicker than me.  By the way, youmissed a spot



You are welcome to get the next one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

I think poor quack got rejected... I hope hes ok


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks, I was gonna get that but you were quicker than me.  By the way, youmissed a spot



Wait, What.
You get it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait, What.
> You get it.



If ya want something done right you should do it yourself.   Ill learn this lesson one day


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think poor quack got rejected... I hope hes ok



he rejected me last year when i tried to take him to the Master's


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

probably a good idea that he did; we would of probably gotten arrested


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

oh......mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03+Quack=rejects.



Time is up!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm is the only one here..   THis count coud get to 2k post before he find the button



He can't count past 2 so who know we may not need a new DRIVELER if we wait on him 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think poor quack got rejected... I hope hes ok




Seins  that pretty girl is gone from his avatar   did Ms Dawn see it and to be on the safe side he changed?????


Quick before this gets lock down I need a receipt  for saugage gravy? Who's got the best I got the biscutes but need a gravy???


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

Mike needs a receipt for sausage gravy?  Are you doing you taxes or an expense report?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he rejected me last year when i tried to take him to the Master's





hdm03 said:


> probably a good idea that he did; we would of probably gotten arrested





hdm03 said:


> oh......mud?


crap
crap
crap


hdm03 said:


> Mike needs a receipt for sausage gravy?  Are you doing you taxes or an expense report?


Scooter, i hope dirt didnt see where quack asked you out, he's liable to be real hurt and broken hearted. Maybe you should send him a nice pm explaining everything.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap
> crap
> crap
> Scooter, i hope dirt didnt see where quack asked you out, he's liable to be real hurt and broken hearted. Maybe you should send him a nice pm explaining everything.



Great idear Mud.  You're the greatest!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

you should add a personalized selfie too


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mike needs a receipt for sausage gravy?  Are you doing you taxes or an expense report?



Naw just to much beer, fat fingers and a TTTTTT
And my belly is growling and some gravy on toast  or biscuits just sounds really good  

I don't make enough money to worry about receipt just do the short form and get back what I can


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

If I  could get back money for eatin I'd
 get it all back and the gov would be BROKE


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

Hmmm...homemade salsa & chips 




Keebs said:


> My cousin & her husband with the 4 D's they helped raise!







Keebs said:


> My "Signature"







Keebs said:


> right after this was taken, my visor blew off, hit D2 in the nose & made her bleed & my visor hit the water.......... Jay throttled down, did a quick turn, located my visor & I leaned waaaaayyy over the side while D1 held onto my shirt and I grabbed up my visor.......... couldn't let that one get away!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> You and your STUFF.
> I'm gonna start calling you Wobbert, Jr.







Keebs said:


> The sisters version of "Foot prints in the sand"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hmmm...homemade salsa & chips



Crickett you got to be the smiley QUEEN


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Crickett you got to be the smiley QUEEN



she struggles to reach the keyboard.  the mouse is lower on the desk


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she struggles to reach the keyboard.  the mouse is lower on the desk



Be nice 02 is back


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

Bacon, lettuce, and tomater sammiches are good for you....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Bacon, lettuce, and tomater sammiches are good for you....



that's what we had for supper last night.......love those things!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Be nice 02 is back


aint skeered of 02.  I taught him everything he forgot.


Nicodemus said:


> Bacon, lettuce, and tomater sammiches are good for you....



mayo too?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Bacon, lettuce, and tomater sammiches are good for you....



To easy Nic I need a challenge today Ms. Rebecca is working and I'm fending for myself................Again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's what we had for supper last night.......love those things!



figured you for a whopper fan...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Bacon, lettuce, and tomater sammiches are good for you....



yep


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint skeered of 02.  I taught him everything he forgot.
> 
> 
> mayo too?





Dukes. Salt and enough black pepper to kill a goat.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Crickett you got to be the smiley QUEEN









havin_fun_huntin said:


> she struggles to reach the keyboard.  the mouse is lower on the desk


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

I like tater tots.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dukes. Salt and enough black pepper to kill a goat.



yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dukes. Salt and enough black pepper to kill a goat.



Yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dukes. Salt and enough black pepper to kill a goat.



Dukes is the only mayo LMS will eat.  She aint picky bout much cept her mayo..  I mean obviously, she married  me she cant be too picky


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

No lighting just some sprinkles so far today, sure feel alot better about the weather


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dukes is the only mayo LMS will eat.  She aint picky bout much cept her mayo..  I mean obviously, she married  me she cant be too picky



Was she DRUNK when you asked her?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he rejected me last year when i tried to take him to the Master's





hdm03 said:


> probably a good idea that he did; we would of probably gotten arrested





You just don't know how much I regret having to turn that down, and YES I figured we wouldn't make it to the second hole without getting kicked out..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> To easy Nic I need a challenge today Ms. Rebecca is working and I'm fending for myself................Again





Try this...


Pound or two of seasoned boiled shrimp with the shells removed

Good handful of Andouile sausage, sliced

Half dozen strips of bacon

Bunch of green onions, sliced up

1 jalapeno pepper, chopped

Couple cloves of garlic, smashed up

Shredded cheese

Fry sausage till done and drain well, set aside

Discard grease from pan and fry bacon crisp in a little bit of lard. Drain well

Fry onions, garlic, and jalapeno in same lard as bacon was cooked in. Set aside. Save some onion raw for garnish

Fry shrimp for just a minute in same lard. Drain well and set aside

Put just the least little bit of flour in the lard and make a rue. Don`t scorch it

When the rue is dark as you want it, add half the bacon, crumbled, sausage, onion-garlic-jalapeno, and shrimp to rue and let it simmer a spell. 

Make you a pot of grits. When they done, put some in a bowl, add some shredded cheese on top, cover with the shrimp mix, and add some crumbled bacon and sliced raw onion on top.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dukes is the only mayo LMS will eat.  She aint picky bout much cept her mayo..  I mean obviously, she married  me she cant be too picky



I was raised on Blue Plate. That's what my daddy always ate. Never had Dukes til this past Christmas. Now that's all I buy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Was she DRUNK when you asked her?????



 more like desperate


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dukes is the only mayo LMS will eat.  She aint picky bout much cept her mayo..  I mean obviously, she married  me she cant be too picky



I like dukes, mir. whip, mayo in general..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You just don't know how much I regret having to turn that down, and YES I figured we wouldn't make it to the second hole without getting kicked out..



maybe i will get badges next year and can give ya more notice


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

And if ya`ll don`t leave Miss Crickett alone, I`m gonna ban the whole everlastin` bunch!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was raised on Blue Plate. That's what my daddy always ate. Never had Dukes til this past Christmas. Now that's all I buy.



Me too,  I aint real picky long as it aint the store brand mayo.. Or ketchup for that matter, has to be hunts or heinz


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> more like desperate



were you a nancy before ya'll married or did this develop afterwards?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Try this...
> 
> 
> Pound or two of seasoned boiled shrimp with the shells removed
> ...




DANG Nic that'll cost me more then I can ever hope to get back in TAXES but it does sound good


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

and if i ever find my bandeded buttom; i'm going to get at least two of ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> And if ya`ll don`t leave Miss Crickett alone, I`m gonna ban the whole everlastin` bunch!!



Iffin i didnt like teh little lady I wouldnt give her a hard time.  

Shes a sweety, just dont tell her I said it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> were you a nancy before ya'll married or did this develop afterwards?



The very instant I said, "I do" I lost my man card and a couple other important items


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> more like desperate




I'm sure you were but what did you offer her father a whole herd of cattle???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> And if ya`ll don`t leave Miss Crickett alone, I`m gonna ban the whole everlastin` bunch!!



Yes Mr. Nick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The very instant I said, "I do" I lost my man card and a couple other important items





 Man don`t need no card to show he`s a man!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm sure you were but what did you offer her father a whole herd of cattle???



I offered to take her off his hands, he gave me her and a fattened sow to boot


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Man don`t need no card to show he`s a man!



So, the red head has yours too huh?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> and if i ever find my bandeded buttom; i'm going to get at least two of ya



You can't banded Nic he'll take his HAWK and cut you down to nuttin.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Try this...
> 
> 
> Pound or two of seasoned boiled shrimp with the shells removed
> ...



Let me write this down




go ahead hfh..make fun of my pencil being bigger than me


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The very instant I said, "I do" I lost my man card and a couple other important items



check her purse.....that's where a lot of them keep those other items


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> So, the red head has yours too huh?





Nope. a man don`t need no little card. Just them dandified city boys. If you don`t believe it, ask The Redhead.  She`ll tell you the same thing.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I offered to take her off his hands, he gave me her and a fattened sow to boot



WAKE UP WAKE UP hfh  you're dreamin again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Man don`t need no card to show he`s a man!





mudracing101 said:


> So, the red head has yours too huh?





Crickett said:


> Let me write this down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a bigger piece of paper


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Let me write this down
> 
> 
> 
> ...






OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> check her purse.....that's where a lot of them keep those other items



I learnt a long time ago.  Only really brave men and idiots on in a woman purse.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> And if ya`ll don`t leave Miss Crickett alone, I`m gonna ban the whole everlasting` bunch!!




 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me too,  I aint real picky long as it aint the store brand mayo.. Or ketchup for that matter, has to be hunts or heinz



We like Heinz ketchup. Found out the other day that the Aldi store brand ketchup is made by Heinz so it really is Heinz just in disguise.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Am I ever going to get a nice easy receipe for gravy before this gets locked down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WAKE UP WAKE UP hfh  you're dreamin again



ok, it was a dried up ol chicken...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You need a bigger piece of paper


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Am I ever going to get a nice easy receipe for gravy before this gets locked down





You want a southern gravy recipe?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I learnt a long time ago.  Only really brave men and idiots on in a woman purse.




Just how many beers you had???


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Am I ever going to get a nice easy receipe for gravy before this gets locked down



I can't make gravy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just how many beers you had???



non,im well known for my classic typos.  Its my thing Ido


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You want a southern gravy recipe?



Just like me Nic something simple  Don't want to have to go back to town and spen a fortune just good and quick......   No not QUACK


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I can't make gravy!



Maybe not Crickett but you can stir the pot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I can't make gravy!



Dont feel bad, lmscant make biscuits, gravy brownies, hamburgers, anything that requires butter.

pretty much only thing she cooks good is chicken or a recipe the requires chicken


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Let me write this down
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nicodemus said:


> Nope. a man don`t need no little card. Just them dandified city boys. If you don`t believe it, ask The Redhead.  She`ll tell you the same thing.


I believe 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just how many beers you had???



 He dont drink


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> non,im well known for my classic typos.  Its my thing Ido



COOL just like me a finger  can't keep up with a GREAT mind


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2014)

Lms cant cook.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Am I ever going to get a nice easy receipe for gravy before this gets locked down



Save the drippins from fryin up some cube steak. Add flour to the pan, stir it up while the pan gets hot, don't burn it. Add as much salt n pepper as u want. Pour in slowly enough milk to make it good. keep stirrin on simmer till it gets thickened up..........there ya go Mike


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I believe
> 
> 
> 
> He dont drink



CRAP so what's  his excuse????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I can't make gravy!





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just like me Nic something simple  Don't want to have to go back to town and spen a fortune just good and quick......   No not QUACK





Try this.

Roll your chicken, pork chops, cube steak, backstrap in flour and fry till done. Do the same if you`re cookin` bugers but don`t flour. Turn your heat down a little and add about the same amount of flour as you have grease in the fryin` pan. here`s where it gets tricky. Don`t let it scorch. Use a spatula to move it around as it browns. You got to stay with it. In just a couple of minutes it`s gonna darken up a little. Now add water to it and continue to sir. stay with it till it thickens up much as you want it to be. Add more water if need be. Salt and pepper, and you got gravy.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Maybe not Crickett but you can stir the pot









havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont feel bad, lmscant make biscuits, gravy brownies, hamburgers, anything that requires butter.
> 
> pretty much only thing she cooks good is chicken or a recipe the requires chicken




What are _gravy brownies_???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Try this.
> 
> Roll your chicken, pork chops, cube steak, backstrap in flour and fry till done. Do the same if you`re cookin` bugers but don`t flour. Turn your heat down a little and add about the same amount of flour as you have grease in the fryin` pan. here`s where it gets tricky. Don`t let it scorch. Use a spatula to move it around as it browns. You got to stay with it. In just a couple of minutes it`s gonna darken up a little. Now add water to it and continue to sir. stay with it till it thickens up much as you want it to be. Add more water if need be. Salt and pepper, and you got gravy.



Where the heck is the print button ??? Nic when I kill my elk this year with the HAWKINS ... well you know I'll probably have to take and post a pic just to torment ya  Let's see just a couple more months and so far no FIRES in that area


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> What are _gravy brownies_???



sounds nasty


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2014)

i'm going to lock this one down.....now ya'll git


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

Mama used to cook a pork roast in oven. about the time it would get done, she`d drain a little of those drippins` out of the bottom of the   pan and make gravy with that. To this day, it was the best gravy I ever had. It`s been over 25 years and i can still remember that gravy over mashed taters or biscuits.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> What are _gravy brownies_???



Not sure but anything with gravy on it has got to be GOOD


----------

